# سؤل للاخوة المسيحين



## مشعل السبيعي (14 مارس 2006)

*سؤل للاخوة المسيحين*

اولا انا عضو جديد في هالمنتدى الاكثر من رائع وهذا هو اول موضوع لي عندكم واتمنا ان اكون ضيف خفيف عليكم.

ثانيا:للتوضيح فقط انا لست عالما انا مجرد انسان معلوماتي على قدي وحاب اتشارك معكم في حواراتكم الهادفه.



سؤلي بسيط جدا واتمنا الكل يشارك فيه

س-ماهو مفهومكم للدين الاسلامي ؟؟

اتمنا ان تجيبون على السؤل بكل صدق ياخوان

   واتمنا ان يشارك الجميع في الموضوع 

    وشكرا


----------



## zaki (14 مارس 2006)

*اهلا  بيك  معانا  يا  اخ  سبيعى
ويارب  المنتدى  يكون  عجبك


شوف  يا  سبيعى  المثل  بيقول : خير  الكلام  ما  قل  ودل

واحنا  عندنا  نص  بالكتاب  المقدس  بيقول

متى 7

15 احترزوا من الانبياء الكذبة الذين يأتونكم بثياب الحملان ولكنهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة. 

16 من ثمارهم تعرفونهم. هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا او من الحسك تينا. 

17 هكذا كل شجرة جيدة تصنع اثمارا جيدة. واما الشجرة الردية فتصنع اثمارا رديّة. 

18 لا تقدر شجرة جيدة ان تصنع اثمارا رديّة ولا شجرة رديّة ان تصنع اثمارا جيدة. 

19 كل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرا جيدا تقطع وتلقى في النار. 

20 فاذا من ثمارهم تعرفونهم*​


----------



## مشعل السبيعي (14 مارس 2006)

اشكر لك تجاوبك ياخ زكي

طيب انت تصنف الاسلام من نوع من هذه الاشجار ياخي العزيز؟؟؟طبعا اتمنى ان تكون صريح معي ياخوي الكريم؟؟


----------



## zaki (14 مارس 2006)

مشعل السبيعي قال:
			
		

> اشكر لك تجاوبك ياخ زكي
> 
> طيب انت تصنف الاسلام من نوع من هذه الاشجار ياخي العزيز؟؟؟طبعا اتمنى ان تكون صريح معي ياخوي الكريم؟؟



*انا  مستغرب  لسؤلك  دا  انت  عايش  فين ؟

على  العموم  انا  قبطى  مصرى  

المسلمون  يمنعوننا  من  بناء  الكنائس  ويحرقون  ما  هو  قائم  منها
يخطفون  الفتايات  القبطيات  ويخطصبونهم  ويجبروهم  على  الاسلام  بلاكراة

يضطهدون الاقباط  فى  كافة  نواحى  الحياة 
من  العمل  الى  الدراسة  الى  الشارع ......الخ
حتى  فى  الوظائف  رفيعة  المستوى  تخلوا  من  الاقباط
فى  الجيش  والشرطة  يؤخذ  من  الاقباط  نسبة  2%  فقط  وفى  العشرين  سنة  الماضية  انتهت   هذة  النسبة
مع  العلم  اننا  الاقباط  اكثر  من  16  مليون نسمة  من  اصل  71  مليون  نسمة  اى  ان  نسبتنا  داخل  المجتمع  المصرى  اكثر  من  23%

هذا  بخلاف  المذابح  التى  ارتكبت  بحق  الشعب  القبطى  
مثل  :  احداث  الذاوية  الحمراء  و  وديروط  والقوصية  والكشح  1  والكشح  2  وكفر  دميان   و  منشية  ناصر  ...الخ

وها  هى  بعض  صور القليلة لضحايا  الاقباط العزل  الذين  استشهدوا  على  يد  المسلمين فى  الكشح 2 بصعيد  مصر



























كل  ذلك  ولم  اذكر  تحرش  قوات  الجيش  والشرطة  على  الاديرة  والاستيلاء  على  اراضيها  وهدمهم  لدير  بطمس  مرتين  وهدمهم  لمقابر  الاقباط  والتمثيل  بحثثهم  على  الطرق  مثلما  حدث  بمدافن  ابو  زعبل
ولو  محتاج  صور  لكل  هذة  الاحداث  يا  اخ  سبيعى  انا  تحت  امرك

هل  تظن  بعد  كل  ذلك  ان  الاسلام  شجرة  جيدة  ؟​*


----------



## مشعل السبيعي (14 مارس 2006)

ياخوي الكريم ليس كل المسلمون بهذه الطريقه انا اتفق معك نعم يوجد مسلمون ظالمون يوجد مسلمون عنصريون يوجد مسلمون لايحترمون الغير لكن ياخ زكي ليس كل المسلمين بهذه الطريقه فلو اتينا للاخوه المسيحين مثلا لوجدت نفس الشيء بكل ديانه يوجد بها ناس صالحون وناس غير ذلك...ياخي الكريم في الاخر لو تمعنت في الموضوع قليلا لوجدت المسلم والمسيحي واليهودي كلهم يوحدون الله سبحانه وتعالى في العباده ولكن المشكله اتت كون بعض المسيحيين والمسلمين العنصرين بدياناتهم يفعلون اعمال يشوهون بها سمعة دينهم... لاكن والله ثم والله ياخوي الكريم ان الدين الاسلامي بريء من كل افعال هأولاء الشواذ.وكثير من المسلمون ضد هذه الافعال القبيحه.اتمنا والله ان لاتنسبون هالافعال القبحه للاسلام لانها والله لاتمت للاسلام بصله..والاسلام بريء من كل هالافعال الدنيئه والله...

انا عن نفسي صراحه احترم جميع الاديان السماويه لان هذا ماتعلمناه من ديننا العظيم تعلمنا احترام جميع الناس مهما كانت ديانته او لونه او جنسيته .

اعرف سوف تقول لي يوجد مسلمون لايحترمون غيرهم ....وانا اقول لك ان الدين الاسلامي بريء من افعال هأولاء الشواذ.

وفي النهايه ياخوي الكريم صدقني بكل دين يوجد من يطبق الدين على المنهج الصحيح ويوجد ايضا من ينشق عن المنهج ويوسيء لدينه بأفعاله القبيحه.

   نسأل الله الهدايه للجميع وان يهدي الضال من بني البشر الى سواء الصراط.اللهم امين


----------



## zaki (14 مارس 2006)

*اولا  اشكرك  اخى  سبيعى  على  اسلوبك  الراقى  فى  الحوار  واتمنى  ان  يظل  هذا  الود  بيننا  ان  شاء  اللة*



			
				مشعل السبيعي قال:
			
		

> ياخوي الكريم ليس كل المسلمون بهذه الطريقه انا اتفق معك نعم يوجد مسلمون ظالمون يوجد مسلمون عنصريون يوجد مسلمون لايحترمون الغير لكن ياخ زكي ليس كل المسلمين بهذه الطريقه



*انا  اعلم  يا  اخ  سبيعى  انة  ليست  كل  المسلمون  هكذا  ولكن  الاغلبية  العظمى  منهم  ولم  اكن مبالغ  حينما  اقول  ان  المسلمين  المعتدلين يعدون  على  الاصابع  ومعظم  هؤلاء المسلمون  قد  تلقوا  تعليم  خارج  بلادهم  مما  مكنهم  من  التعرف  على  الاخر  واكتساب  مميزاتة  والبعد  عن  التطرف  والارهاب  *


			
				مشعل السبيعي قال:
			
		

> فلو اتينا للاخوه المسيحين مثلا لوجدت نفس الشيء بكل ديانه يوجد بها ناس صالحون وناس غير ذلك...



*يا  اخ  مشعل  كل  جنسيات  العالم  بها  ما  هو  صالح  وما  هو  غير  ذلك  بغض  النظر  عن  الدين  وانا  اعلم  ذلك
ولكن  لابد  وان  الامر  قد  اختلف  معك  قليلا  .
 الصالح  صالح  لنفسة  و  الغير  صالح  كذلك  غير  صالح  لنفسة  .  
اللة  هو  من  يحاسب  الناس  وليست  نحن  البشر  .  كل  فرد  حر  فيما  لا  يضر  غيرة  بة
ولكن  من  الناحية  الاسلامية  فالضرر للغير  يكون  جهاد  منصوص  علية  بالقرآن  والاحاديث  وهو  ايضآ  سنة  نبوية  مؤكدة  ولا  جدال  فيها*


			
				مشعل السبيعي قال:
			
		

> ياخي الكريم في الاخر لو تمعنت في الموضوع قليلا لوجدت المسلم والمسيحي واليهودي كلهم يوحدون الله سبحانه وتعالى في العباده...


 
*ذكرت  يا  اخى  ان  المسيحى  واليهودى  يوحدون  اللة  وهذا  صحيح  ولكن  من   وجهة  النظر  الاسلامية  انهم  غير  ذلك  يقولون  على  المسيحيين  انهم  يعبدون  3  الهه  وعلى  اليهود  انهم  يؤلهون  على  ما  اظن  شخص  يدعى  عزير  (بضم الـ ع )  مع  العلم  اننى  مسيحى  وأومن  بألة  واحد  .  ولم  اقراء  ابدا  فى  العهد  القديم  ( اى التوراء )  عن  شخص  اسمة  عزير
ولكن  حتى  لو  كان  فما  دخل  المسلمين  فى  عقائد  غيرهم ؟
لماذا  يكفرون  الاخرين  ويصفوهم  بالمغضوب  عليهم  والضالين  والمشركين  والكافرين ؟
لماذا  هذة  العنصرية  لماذا ؟*



			
				مشعل السبيعي قال:
			
		

> ولكن المشكله اتت كون بعض المسيحيين والمسلمين العنصرين بدياناتهم يفعلون اعمال يشوهون بها سمعة دينهم... ...


*اذا  ذكرت  ان  بعض  المسلمين  يسيئون  الى  الاسلام  بأفعالهم  والاسلام  منهم  براءة  .  فأنا  لم  اجادلك  فى  هذا  بل  احييك  واتمنى  ان  تنتهى  هذة  الظاهرة  فى  الاسلام  حتى  تعم  المحبة  على  كافة  الشعوب

اما  انا  لم  ارى  اى  مسيحى  مثلا  يقتل  ويسرق  ويحرق  وينهب  بأسم  الدين  المسيحى
واكبر  دليل  اليك  مصر  مثلا
انظر  كام  مسجد  حرق  او  هدم  على  يد  الاقباط ؟
النتيجة  صفر
اما  الكنائس القبطية  التى  تم  حرقها  او هدمها  من المسلمين  .  كثرة  جدآ  جدآ
انظر  كم  مجزرة  حدثت  للمسلمين  على  يد  الاقباط  ؟
النتيجة  صفر
اما  المجازر  التى  حدثت  للاقباط  على  يد  المسلمين  كثيرة  وبشعة  واحداث  القتل  الفردية  اكثر  واكثر
قيس  على  كل  نواحى  العنصرية  والظلم  من  خطف  فتايات  لحرق  منازل  ومتاجر  وكنائس  والقضاء  لم يحاكم  اى  مسلم  على  ازاءة  للاقباط  حتى  لو  كانت  القضية  قتل
 لم  تجد  الاقباط  المسيحيون  قد  اذوا  اى  مسلم  فى  اى  شىء  بل  على  العكس  يقدمون  كل  الحب  للمسلمون*


			
				مشعل السبيعي قال:
			
		

> لاكن والله ثم والله ياخوي الكريم ان الدين الاسلامي بريء من كل افعال هأولاء الشواذ.وكثير من المسلمون ضد هذه الافعال القبيحه.اتمنا والله ان لاتنسبون هالافعال القبحه للاسلام لانها والله لاتمت للاسلام بصله..والاسلام بريء من كل هالافعال الدنيئه والله......



*اعرف  الكثير  من  المسلمين  المعتدلين  ولكن  غالبآ  ما  يكون  مصيرهم  يا  اما  القتل  او  تكميم  فمهم  عن  طريق  التهديد  من  قبل  الاسلاميين
ولك  ان  تسمع  عن  فرج  فودة  الذى  اغتالوة لانة  يتكلم  بالحق
وايضأ  الكاتب  والمفكر  الكبير  سيد  القمنى  الذى  تم  تهديدة  بالقتل  اذا  كتب  اى  مقال  اخر  وفعلا  فى  خلال  3  ايام  من  تلقية  هذا  التهديد  اعتزل  الكتابة  خوفآ  على  مصير  اولادة  (  وانا  اعزرة  فى  ذلك )
وعميد  كلية  طب  اسيوط  الذى  قدم  استقالتة  لان  ادارة  الجامعة  رفضت  تعيين  طالبة  متفوقة  قبطية  بهيئة  التدريس  رغم  انها  تستحقها  عن جدارة  (  والراجل  دا  ربنا  يسترها  معاة  مش  عرفين  ممكن  يعملوا  فية  اية )

يوجد  مسلمين  معتدلين ولكنهم  اقل  مما  تتخيل  ولم  يتركوهم  المسلمين المتشددين*



			
				مشعل السبيعي قال:
			
		

> انا عن نفسي صراحه احترم جميع الاديان السماويه لان هذا ماتعلمناه من ديننا العظيم تعلمنا احترام جميع الناس مهما كانت ديانته او لونه او جنسيته
> اعرف سوف تقول لي يوجد مسلمون لايحترمون غيرهم ....وانا اقول لك ان الدين الاسلامي بريء من افعال هأولاء الشواذ.
> .



*شيء عظيم  ولكن  دعنا  نفكر  ان  كنت  انت مسلم و مؤمن  ومعتدل  لهذة  الدرجة  وغيرك  ايضآ مسلم و مؤمن  وارهابى  
فما  هو  الاسلام  الصحيح  حتى  نتفق  علية ؟
اليست  الاسلام  هو من  قال فى  سورة التوبة  اية  5
(فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ)

وهو ايضآ من قال فى سورة التوبة  اية 29
(قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ )

وكل  هذة  الايات  القرآنية  هى  السبب  فما  نحن  فية  حتى  الان  
واليك  بعض  ما  حدث  مع  المسيحيين  ولكن  من  يذكرة  لك  هذة  المرة  ليست  انا  ولكنة  ( بن كثير )
اليك  رابط  الاية  السابقة  واقرآء  تفسيرها جيدآ من  موقع  الاسلام لتعرف كيف  للمسلم  الصحيح  ان  يعامل  المسيحيين  واليهود 
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...&l=arb&nSora=9&nAya=29&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=1*


			
				مشعل السبيعي قال:
			
		

> وفي النهايه ياخوي الكريم صدقني بكل دين يوجد من يطبق الدين على المنهج الصحيح ويوجد ايضا من ينشق عن المنهج ويوسيء لدينه بأفعاله القبيحه..


 
*انا  ليست  ضد  من  يسىء  لدينة  فكل  فرد  حر  بأفعالة  وسوف  يحاسبة  اللة  على  ذلك
ولكننى  ضد  من  يسيء  لغيرة  من  البشر  بأبشع  الطرق  ويقول  اللة  امرنى  بهذا  وذاك

انا  اعلم  جديدآ  ان  ليست  كل  المسلمين  أرهابيون  .  ولكن  يكفى  ان  كل  الارهابيون  مسلمون*



			
				مشعل السبيعي قال:
			
		

> نسأل الله الهدايه للجميع وان يهدي الضال من بني البشر الى سواء الصراط.اللهم امين



*أميــن*


----------



## Michael (14 مارس 2006)

ربنا يبرككك حبيبى زكى على الجيد الموضوعى الجيد

وارجو الاستمرار على هذا المنوال


----------



## مشعل السبيعي (15 مارس 2006)

*قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ.*

*نعم ياخي العزيز هذا صحيح*

*لان في زمن الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يصدقو برسالته عليه افضل الصلاة والتسليم.  وهذا الخطاب ليس من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكن هو منزل من الله سبحانه وتعالى لانهم لم يطيعون الله سبحانه وتعالى.*

*اعرف سوف تقول لي كيف لايطيعون الله تعالى؟؟؟*

*اقول لك الذي يخالف محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يعني انه مخالف لله سبحانه وتعالى.*
*لان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبي مرسل من الله تعالى ومن لايؤمن بنبوته فقد دخل في حكم الكفر والعياذ بالله تقول لي كيف يعتبر كفر؟؟؟*

*اقول لك نعم يعتبر كفر لانهو انكر نبي من انبياء الله ولايؤمن احد حتى يؤمن بجميع انبياء الله سبحانه وتعالى.*

*ياخي الكريم هذه الايه نزلت عندما غضب الله سبحانه وتعالى على الذين كفرو بالرساله..رسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم...ياخي الكريم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقل هذه الرساله من عنده..فهو مرسل من الله تعالى ...ياخي الكريم كيف تريد ان لايغضب الله على اناس رفضو رسالته؟؟؟؟؟*

*واعتبرو رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم كاذب ؟؟؟؟؟*

*انت اتيت بهذه الاية الكريمه وانا اقول لك بختصار ياخي ان هذه نزلت عندما رفضو ان يؤمنو برسالة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم..فكانت النتيجه غضب الله سبحانه وتعالى عليهم لان من لم يصدق بالرسالة لم يصدق بكلام الله سبحانه وتعالى.*

*وهذا هو تفسير هذه الايه الكريمه عندما نزلت في زمن الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم .*

*ارجو ان تكون فهمت معنى كلامي ياخوي العزيز*


----------



## nader_nabil1988 (16 مارس 2006)

عندى سؤال بسيط للاخ سبيعى: اذا كانت الاية المذكرة اعلاه من عند اللة فلماذا لم تذكر فى الانجيل كذلك عندما لم يؤمن اليهود برسالة المسيح؟


----------



## whocares (16 مارس 2006)

مشعل السبيعي قال:
			
		

> سؤلي بسيط جدا واتمنا الكل يشارك فيه
> 
> س-ماهو مفهومكم للدين الاسلامي ؟؟
> 
> ...



أخ مشعل،

أهلا فيك و نحن نكن كل المحبة و الإحترام لك و لأمثالك من سألون و يستفسرون، لكننا لا نتهاون مع من يفسرون الكتاب المقدس على هواهم (وجد منهم البعض في السابق).

بإختصار، القرآن الكريم يرفض و ينكر ألوهية المسيح و صلبه على الصليب و هاتان هما صميم الإيمان المسيحي، و بالتالي من ينكرهما فقد أنكر كل ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس. فمن نصدق و بمن نؤمن و هناك تنافر واضح. نؤمن بالسيد المسيح و الكتاب المقدس أنخ كلمة الله الأزلية و الحاسمة، إلى يوم الدينونة.

إذا مان لديك أسئلة أخرى ... تفضل. سلام الله معك.


----------



## zaki (16 مارس 2006)

*حسنآ
وانا  اعتبر  ان  الحوار  الجاد  بينى  وبينك  قد  بداء  من  هذة  النقطة  واتمنى  ان  يكون  حوار  بناء  ان نستفيد  منة  ونفيد الاخرين  ان  شاء  اللة*


			
				مشعل السبيعي قال:
			
		

> *
> قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ.
> 
> نعم ياخي العزيز هذا صحيح
> ...


*كلنا  نعرف  اللة  .  اللة  خالق  السموات  والارض  وما  بينهما  .
ولكن  لو  نظرنا  الى  كل  شعوب  العالم  نجدهم  مختلفين  فى  الكثير  من  العقائد  والاديان  
فمثلا  :  تجد  من  يعبد  بقرة  يسجد  لها  ويقول  لها  يا  اللة  .  لانها  بالنسبة  لة  هى  اللة  او  هى  القوى  العظمى  التى  يؤمن  بها

اذآ  فاللة  بالنسبة  للبشرية  كلها ليست  واحد  منهم  من  يعبدون  اللة  الحق  ومنهم  من  يعبدون  اللة  الذى  يظنون هم  انة  هو  الحق

وانا  كمسيحى  ارفض  ان  يكون  الهى خالق  السموات  والارض  وما  بينهما  هو  الذى  يآمر  بالقتل  واحتقار  الاخر  بل  ويآمر  ايضآ  بسلب  ونهب  اموال  الغير  فيما  يفسر  بآنة ( جزية )  ويأمر  بأحتلال  الاخر  واغتنام  ارضة  وخيراتها  و بل  واموالهم  ونسائهم  واولادهم   ويطلق  على  هذا  انة  امر  ( بالفتح )  من  عند  اللة  
اى  اللة  هذا  الذى  يأمر  بذلك  ؟؟؟؟
الهك  يا  اخ  مشعل  يآمرك  بان  تقتل  من  هم  على  غير  دينك  ؟
الهك يا  اخ  مشعل  يامرك  بأن  تعتبر  من  هم  على  غير  دينك  صاغرون  اى ( ذليلون )؟
الهك  يا  اخ  مشعل  يأمرك  بأن  تأخذ  اتاوة (جزية )  من  المسيحيين  واليهود حتى  تتركهم  يعيشون ؟

اى  الة  هذا  الذى  تعبدة  ويأمرك  بهذا ؟   ارجوا  ان  تشرح  لنا  طبيعة  الهك*





			
				مشعل السبيعي قال:
			
		

> *
> اعرف سوف تقول لي كيف لايطيعون الله تعالى؟؟؟
> 
> اقول لك الذي يخالف محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يعني انه مخالف لله سبحانه وتعالى.
> لان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبي مرسل من الله تعالى ومن لايؤمن بنبوته فقد دخل في حكم الكفر والعياذ بالله *


*نعم  والكافر  فى  الاسلام  هو  من  لا  يؤمن   بلاسلام
وحكم  الكافر  هو  ان يحتلهم المسلمون   يحللون   مالهم  ودمهم  وعرضهم  وكــلة  بأمر  اللة  (الة الاسلام )
تمام  مثلما  فعل  رسول  المسلمين  مع  بنى  قريظة  وبنى  النضير 
حينما  حاربوهم  المسلمين  وقتلوا  رجالهم  وقسموا  اموالهم  و اولادهم  ونسائهم  بين  المسلمين (المؤمنين )*

*كما  ذكر  صحيح  البخارى  حديث  رقم (3724 )​*
*‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إسحاق بن نصر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الرزاق ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏ابن جريج ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏موسى بن عقبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏نافع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهما ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏حاربت ‏ ‏النضير ‏ ‏وقريظة ‏ ‏فأجلى ‏ ‏بني النضير ‏ ‏وأقر ‏ ‏قريظة ‏ ‏ومن عليهم حتى حاربت ‏ ‏قريظة ‏ ‏فقتل رجالهم وقسم نساءهم وأولادهم وأموالهم بين المسلمين إلا بعضهم لحقوا بالنبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فآمنهم وأسلموا وأجلى ‏ ‏يهود ‏ ‏المدينة ‏ ‏كلهم ‏ ‏بني قينقاع ‏ ‏وهم رهط ‏ ‏عبد الله بن سلام ‏ ‏ويهود بني حارثة ‏ ‏وكل ‏ ‏يهود ‏ ‏المدينة ‏​*
*وارجوك  ان  تقراء فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=5970​*


			
				مشعل السبيعي قال:
			
		

> *
> تقول لي كيف يعتبر كفر؟؟؟
> اقول لك نعم يعتبر كفر لانهو انكر نبي من انبياء الله ولايؤمن احد حتى يؤمن بجميع انبياء الله سبحانه وتعالى.
> *



*هل  لك  ان تأتنى  بدليل  على  صحة  نبؤة  نبى  الاسلام ؟؟؟ *




			
				مشعل السبيعي قال:
			
		

> *
> ياخي الكريم هذه الايه نزلت عندما غضب الله سبحانه وتعالى على الذين كفرو بالرساله..رسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم...ياخي الكريم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقل هذه الرساله من عنده..فهو مرسل من الله تعالى ...ياخي الكريم كيف تريد ان لايغضب الله على اناس رفضو رسالته؟؟؟؟؟
> واعتبرو رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم كاذب ؟؟؟؟؟*



*حدثنا  الكتاب  على  عدة  مواقف  غضب  اللة  فيها  على  البشر  
مثلما  حدث  ايام  نوح  حينما انزل  اللة  الطوفان
وايام  قوم  لوط  حينما  اباد  اللة  اهل هذة  المدينة  
ولكن  فى  كل  الاحوال  كان  اللة  هو  الذى  يحكم  على  البشر  ولم  نسمع  ان  اللة  قد  امر  نوح  او  لوط  بأن  يقتلوا  الناس  ويسرقون  اموالهم  ويأخذون  نسائهم  جوارى  واولادهم  عبيد  كما  فعل  رسول  المسلمين*



			
				مشعل السبيعي قال:
			
		

> *
> انت اتيت بهذه الاية الكريمه وانا اقول لك بختصار ياخي ان هذه نزلت عندما رفضو ان يؤمنو برسالة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم..فكانت النتيجه غضب الله سبحانه وتعالى عليهم لان من لم يصدق بالرسالة لم يصدق بكلام الله سبحانه وتعالى.
> وهذا هو تفسير هذه الايه الكريمه عندما نزلت في زمن الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم .*



*ان  اقريت  انت  بصحة  هذة  الاية  واحكامها  وشرعيتها  فيعتبر  ان  مشاركاتك  وارائك  الماضية  لاغية  لانك  قلت  ان  من  يقتلون  المسيحيين  ويحرقون  كنائسهم  ويخطفون  بناتهم  لم  يمدوا  للاسلام بأى  صلة  والان  ان  تقر  ان  هذة  هى  احكام  اللة   مثلهم  تمام   مع  الاخذ  فى  الاعتبار  ان  كلام  اللة  لا  يتقادم  بالزمن  وليست  مرتبط  بفترات  معينة  لان  كلام  اللة  صالح  لكل  العصور
ولك  ان   تتذكر  عزيزى  مشعل  كلامى  لك  فى  المشاركة  الماضية  وكانت*​


			
				zaki قال:
			
		

> *
> شيء عظيم ولكن دعنا نفكر ان كنت انت مسلم و مؤمن ومعتدل لهذة الدرجة وغيرك ايضآ مسلم و مؤمن وارهابى
> فما هو الاسلام الصحيح حتى نتفق علية ؟.*



*ارى  ان  الفكرة  قد  وضحت  امامنا  الان  ان  هؤلاء  الناس المسلمون  الذين  يرتكبون  ابشع  الجرائم  ليست  بأرهابيون  ولكنهم  مسلمون  مؤمنون  يطبقون  احكام  الة  الاسلام  وشرائعة  وسنة  نبية*

*     وتفسير  اية  التوبة 29 الصحيح  كما  تم  شرحة  فى  صحيح  البخارى  هو
ان  تعتبروا  المسيحيون  واليهود  صاغرون  اى  (  ذليلون )  وانتم  المسلمون  الاعلون
عن عبد الرحمن بن غنم : كتبتُ لعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه حين صالح النصارى ، وشرَط عليهم فيه 
1. الا يُحدِثوا في مدينتهم ولا فيما حولها ديراً ولا كنيسة ولا قلاية ولا صومعة راهب، 
2. ولا يجدِّدوا ما خُرِّب،
3. ولا يمنعوا كنائسهم من أن ينزلها أحدٌ من المسلمين ثلاث ليالٍ يطعمونهم،
4. ولا يؤووا جاسوساً،
5. ولا يكتموا غشاً للمسلمين،
6. ولا يعلّموا أولادهم القرآن،
7. ولا يُظهِروا شِركاً،
8. ولا يمنعوا ذوي قرابتهم من الإسلام إن أرادوا،
9. وأن يوقّروا المسلمين،
10. وأن يقوموا لهم من مجالسهم إذا أرادوا الجلوس،
11. ولا يتشبّهوا بالمسلمين في شيء من لباسهم،
12. ولا يتكنّوا بكناهم،
13. ولا يركبوا سرجاً،
14. ولا يتقلّدوا سيفاً،
15. ولا يبيعوا الخمور،
16. وأن يجُزُّوا مقادم رؤوسهم،
17. وأن يلزموا زيَّهم حيثما كانوا،
18. وأن يشدّوا الزنانير على أوساطهم،
19. ولا يُظهِروا صليباً ولا شيئاً من كتبهم في شيءٍ من طرق المسلمين،
20. ولا يجاوروا المسلمين بموتاهم،
21. ولا يضربوا بالناقوس إلا ضرباً خفيفاً،
22. ولا يرفعوا أصواتهم بالقراءة في كنائسهم في شيء من حضرة المسلمين، 
23. ولا يخرجوا شعانين،
24. ولا يرفعوا أصواتهم مع موتاهم،
25. ولا يَظهِروا النيران معهم،
26. ولا يشتروا من الرقيق ما جَرَتْ عليه سهام المسلمين.
27. فإن خالفوا شيئاً مما شرطوه فلا ذمّة لهم،
28. وقد حلّ للمسلمين منهم ما يحل من أهل المعاندة والشقاق,*​


			
				مشعل السبيعي قال:
			
		

> *
> ارجو ان تكون فهمت معنى كلامي ياخوي العزيز
> *



*نعم  قد  فهمت  كلامك  واكثر  شيء  فهمتة  انك  رجل  طيب  وعلى  خلق  لانك  تنادينى  فى  كلة  مداخلة  يكلمة  يا  أخى  او  يا  أخوى  بكل  ذوق  واحترام   وانا  اشكرك  على  هذا  الاسلوب  الذى  اتمنى  ان  يدوم​**ولعلك  لا  تعلم  ما  قالة  رسول  المسلمين فى* 

* صحيح مسلم .. كتاب السلام .. باب ‏النهي عن ابتداء أهل الكتاب بالسلام وكيف يرد عليهم‏ حديث  رقم    (4030 )  *​* ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة بن سعيد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد العزيز يعني الدراوردي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سهيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ 
‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏لا تبدءوا ‏ ‏اليهود ‏ ‏ولا ‏ ‏النصارى ‏ ‏بالسلام فإذا لقيتم أحدهم في طريق فاضطروه إلى أضيقه​*

*معنى  هذا  ان  مجرد السلام  على  المسيحيون  واليهود  حرام  ما  بالك   وانت  تنادينى  بكلمة  ياخوى​*


----------



## اثار (17 مارس 2006)

ممكن اعرف كيف المسيحين بيرضو يحكو عن رسولهم سيدنا عيسى اللي احنا نحبه ونؤمن به كيف بيحكو عنه رب 
ربك انسان انخلق من تراب لأ وانتو تفترضوا انه انصلب طيب ربك واحد مصلوب
انا اسال بكل جديه وبتمنى ما اكون اجرح مسيحي لاني بعرف انو هاي المواضيع حساسه كتير


----------



## zaki (17 مارس 2006)

اثار قال:
			
		

> ممكن اعرف كيف المسيحين بيرضو يحكو عن رسولهم سيدنا عيسى اللي احنا نحبه ونؤمن به كيف بيحكو عنه رب
> ربك انسان انخلق من تراب لأ وانتو تفترضوا انه انصلب طيب ربك واحد مصلوب
> انا اسال بكل جديه وبتمنى ما اكون اجرح مسيحي لاني بعرف انو هاي المواضيع حساسه كتير



*يا  اخ  اثار  هذا  الموضوع  يتحدث  عن  الارهاب  المحمدى  الاسلامى   ان  كنت  تمتلك  الرد  على  ما  نقولة  فتفضل  

أما  اذا كنت  لا  تمتلك  الرد  لعدم  وجود  اى  نص  بالقران   او  الاحاديث  تنفى  ارتباط  الارهاب  بلاسلام   فلا  تتحدث  وعليك  ان  تترك  الموضوع    لحفظ  ماء  وجهك  امام  اعضاء  المنتدى


اذا  كان  لك  اى  سؤال  اخر  خارج  سياق  هذا  الموضوع  من  الممكن  ان  تفتح  موضوع  اخر مستقل  وتسأل  فية  كيفما  تشاء  وسوف  اقوم  بالرد  عليك فية

ولكنى  لم  اسمح  لاحد  بأن  يفسد  هذا الموضوع  او  يخرج  عن هدفة   الاساسى 

وشكرآ​*


----------



## مشعل السبيعي (17 مارس 2006)

حسنا ياخي الفاضل زكي انا سأجيبك على الشيء الذي اعرفه لاني للاسف والله مثل ماقلت لك في اول الموضوع ان معلوماتي الدينية ضعيفه صراحه...لاكن سأحاول ان اجيب على الشيء الذي اعرفه وان ماعرفت سأترك غيري يجيبون عني (رحم الله امرء عرف قدر نفسه)

وانا صراحه لست عالم في امور الدين انا مثل ماقلت لك معلوماتي على قدي والله   لاكن سأحاول اجيب على الشيء الي اقدر عليه  والله الموفق.


----------



## مشعل السبيعي (17 مارس 2006)

حسنا ياخوي الغالي    انت قلت     *مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار ان كلام اللة لا يتقادم بالزمن وليست مرتبط بفترات معينة لان كلام اللة صالح لكل العصور*



ياخوي العزيز زكي  اية تحريم الخمر لم تنزل علطول فحرم الخمر تدريجيا  في بداية الامر  قال الله تعالى((ولاتقربو الصلاة وانتم سكرا))اي انه كان مسموح شرب الخمر ولكنه نهى سبحانه وتعالى عن الصلاة في حالة السكر...بعدها نزلت اية تحريم شرب الخمر وقال سبحانه وتعالى انها رجس من عمل الشيطان فجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون.....اذا جاءت على فترات  والايه الاولي تعتبر الان لاغيه لان اتت ايه اخرى لغت الايه الاولى ...ففي ايات كثيره ياخوي الفاضل كانت تقص لنا احداث العصور الاولى ....يعني يالغالي توجد ايات هي عباره عن قصص حصلت في قديم الزمان...وتوجد ايات تبين لنا ماذا نفعل في الوقت المعاصر,,,وتوجد ايات ايضا تتحدث عن المستقبل...فالقرأن الكريم يبين لنا كيفية العباده ..ويروي لنا قصص حصلت في عصور قديمه...ويبين لنا امور اخر الزمان وماذا سيحدث...هذا ما اردت ان ابينه لك ياخوي العزيز
واتمنا ان تكون وصلتك المعلومه..

واترك الامور الاخرا لغيري لاني صراحه مثل ماقلت لك لو كان عندي قوي في حوار الاديان كان يسعدني والله الحوار معك ولكن للاسف والله ....

وانا قلت لك في بادء الامر ان معلوماتي على قدي والحمدلله على كل حال

فأنا انسان اؤدي فروض ديني فقط لاكني ليس بعالم في امور حوار الاديان

فالشيء الذي استطيع ان اجيبك فيه لن اتردد عن الاجابه لاكن الشيء الذي يصعب علي فيه النقاش لااتدخل فيه لاني بهذه الطريقه سوف اوصل لك معلومات خاطئه وتكون النتيجه عكسيه  فأنا اجبتك عن هذا السؤل واتمنا من اخواني الافاضل الذين لهم تخصص في هذا المجال ان يجيبون عن باقي الاسئله والله ولي التوفيق.

      تقبل مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير ياخوي العزيز


----------



## محبة لله (18 مارس 2006)

إقتباس ((لم نسمع ان اللة قد امر نوح او لوط بأن يقتلوا الناس ويسرقون اموالهم ويأخذون نسائهم جوارى واولادهم عبيد كما فعل رسول المسلمين))
*ياأخي الفاضل زكي أنت تنكر أشياء موجود ة في كتابك *
مثال (بعض من أوامر الرب لأنبيائه في العهد القديم )
في الإصحاح العشرين من سفر التثنية العدد 10 وما بعده :
"حين تقرب من مدينة لكي تحاربها استدعها إلى الصلح فإن أجابتك إلى الصلح وفتحت لك فكل الشعب الموجود فيها يكون لك للتسخير ويستعبد لك ، وإن لم تسالمك بل عملت معك حرباً فحاصرها وإذا دفعها الرب إلهك إلى يدك فاضرب جميع ذكورها بحد السيف ، وأما النساء والأطفال والبهائم وكل ما في المدينة كل غنيمتها فتغتنمها لنفسك وتأكل غنيمة أعدائك التي أعطاها الرب إلهك ، هكذا تفعل بجميع المدن البعيدة منك جداً التي ليست من دون هؤلاء الأمم هنا ، أما مدن هؤلاء الشعوب التي يعطيك الرب إلهك نصيباً فلا تستبقِ منها نسمة ما ، بل تحرمها تحريماً : الحثيثيين ، والأموريين،والكنعانيين ، والغرزيين، والحوينن، واليبوسيين كما أمرك الرب إلهك ، لكي لا يعلموكم أن تعملوا حسب جميع أرجاسهم التي عملوا لآلهتهم فتخطئوا على الرب إلهكم"(14)

و في سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 20: 3 وَأَخْرَجَ داود الشَّعْبَ الَّذِينَ بِهَا وَنَشَرَهُمْ بِمَنَاشِيرَِ وَنَوَارِجِ حَدِيدٍ وَفُؤُوسٍ. وَهَكَذَا صَنَعَ دَاوُدُ لِكُلِّ مُدُنِ بَنِي عَمُّونَ. ثُمَّ رَجَعَ دَاوُدُ وَكُلُّ الشَّعْبِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.)
و في سفر المزامير 137: 8-9 يَا بِنْتَ بَابِلَ الْمُخْرَبَةَ طُوبَى لِمَنْ يُجَازِيكِ جَزَاءَكِ الَّذِي جَازَيْتِنَا! 9طُوبَى لِمَنْ يُمْسِكُ أَطْفَالَكِ وَيَضْرِبُ بِهِمُ الصَّخْرَةَ!

و في سفر حزقيال 9: 5-7 اعْبُرُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَرَاءَهُ وَاضْرِبُوا. لاَ تُشْفِقْ أَعْيُنُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا. 6اَلشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ. اقْتُلُوا لِلْهَلاَكِ. وَلاَ تَقْرُبُوا مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ عَلَيْهِ السِّمَةُ, وَابْتَدِئُوا مِنْ مَقْدِسِي». فَـابْتَدَأُوا بِـالرِّجَالِ الشُّيُوخِ الَّذِينَ أَمَامَ الْبَيْتِ. 7وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: نَجِّسُوا الْبَيْتَ, وَامْلأُوا الدُّورَ قَتْلَى. اخْرُجُوا. فَخَرَجُوا وَقَتَلُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ.
وهناك عدد من النصوص المحرضة على الحروب في أسفار العهد القديم في سفر الخروج الإصحاح الثالث والعشرين والرابع والثلاثين ، وفي سفر العدد الإصحاح الثالث والثلاثين، وفي سفر التثنية الإصحاح السابع ، وفي سفر القضاة ، وفي سفر صموئيل .. وغيرها من الأسفار المنسوبة لأنبياء بني إسرائيل
*اماإعتراضك أخي زكي على الجزية فأنا رأيت أنها أيضا موجودة في كتابكم وبأمر من إلهك  *
مثال
الرب يأمر موسى النبي كليم الله ...... بأخذ الغنائم
سفرالتثنية 20:14 – "واما النساء والاطفال والبهائم وكل ما في المدينة كل غنيمتها فتغتنمها لنفسك وتأكل غنيمة اعدائك التي اعطاك الرب الهك" 
إقرأ ........ 
سفرالعدد 31:12 - وأتوا الى موسى والعازار الكاهن والى جماعة بني اسرائيل بالسبي والنهب والغنيمة الى المحلّة الى عربات موآب التي على اردن اريحا.

إقرأ ........ يشوع النبي ......... يفعل ما يأمره الرب.
سفر يشوع 11:14 – "وكل غنيمة تلك المدن والبهائم نهبها بنو اسرائيل لانفسهم . واماالرجال فضربوهم جميعا بحد السيف حتى ابادوهم . لم يبقوا نسمة" . 


إقرأ ........ 
سفر العدد 31:11 - واخذوا كل الغنيمة وكل النهب من الناس والبهائم. 

إقرأ ........ 
سفر يشوع 8:27 – "لكن البهائم وغنيمة تلك المدينة نهبها اسرائيل لانفسهم حسب قول الرب الذي امر به يشوع" . 

إقرأ ........ 
سفرالعدد 31:32 - 
"وكان النهب فضلة الغنيمة التي اغتنمها رجال الجند من الغنم ستمائة وخمسة وسبعين الفا" . 

إقرأ ........ 
سفرالتثنية 2:35 – "لكن البهائم نهبناها لانفسنا وغنيمة المدن التي اخذنا" 

إقرأ ........ 
سفرالتثنية 3:7 – "لكن كل البهائم وغنيمة المدن نهبناها لانفسنا" .


إقرأ ........ 
سفر يشوع 22:8 – "وكلمهم قائلا بمال كثير ارجعوا الى خيامكم وبمواش كثيرة جدا بفضة وذهب ونحاس وحديد وملابس كثيرة جدااقسموا غنيمة اعدائكم مع اخوتكم" .
فأرجوا أن لاتستغل جهل القرآء المسلمين بالكتاب المقدس وتوهمهم بعدم وجود أشياء وكتابك المقدس مليء بها فهذا ليس من الأمانة والعدل 
وأرجوا أن لاتتضايق من مشاركتي وشكرا على سعة صدرك..:smil2:


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2006)

محبة لله قال:
			
		

> إقتباس ((لم نسمع ان اللة قد امر نوح او لوط بأن يقتلوا الناس ويسرقون اموالهم ويأخذون نسائهم جوارى واولادهم عبيد كما فعل رسول المسلمين))
> *ياأخي الفاضل زكي أنت تنكر أشياء موجود ة في كتابك *
> مثال (بعض من أوامر الرب لأنبيائه في العهد القديم )
> في الإصحاح العشرين من سفر التثنية العدد 10 وما بعده :
> ...


 
اخت محبة لله, هل انت على استعداد في المناقشة و تكملت الحوار في هذه النصوص؟ ام انك كمسلم سلفي عندما ردينا على كل النصوص الموجود في ردك على الرابط التالي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3724

فهرب و لم يكمل المناقشة, هل انتي على استعداد لتكملة المحاروة في الموضوع الثني؟

ام انك من اولي السنخ و اللصق؟

منتظر ردك, و اتمنى ان توافقي على الاستمرار في معاني هذه النصوص


من ناحية اخرى, اراك تحفشين ماء وجه الاسلام بالقفز الى نصوص الكتاب المقدس, فالاخ يسأل عن ايات القتل, فتردي عليه نصوص من الكتاب المقدس؟

عجبي على هيك رد مفحم!!!


----------



## اثار (19 مارس 2006)

zaki قال:
			
		

> *يا اخ اثار هذا الموضوع يتحدث عن الارهاب المحمدى الاسلامى ان كنت تمتلك الرد على ما نقولة فتفضل​*
> 
> *أما اذا كنت لا تمتلك الرد لعدم وجود اى نص بالقران او الاحاديث تنفى ارتباط الارهاب بلاسلام فلا تتحدث وعليك ان تترك الموضوع لحفظ ماء وجهك امام اعضاء المنتدى*​
> 
> ...


----------



## اثار (19 مارس 2006)

zaki قال:
			
		

> *يا اخ اثار هذا الموضوع يتحدث عن الارهاب المحمدى الاسلامى ان كنت تمتلك الرد على ما نقولة فتفضل​*
> 
> *أما اذا كنت لا تمتلك الرد لعدم وجود اى نص بالقران او الاحاديث تنفى ارتباط الارهاب بلاسلام فلا تتحدث وعليك ان تترك الموضوع لحفظ ماء وجهك امام اعضاء المنتدى*​
> 
> ...


----------



## اثار (19 مارس 2006)

يا اخي في الانسانيه يا زكي 
القران انت واهلك مش مؤمنين فيه كيف بدك اعطيك ايات وانت مو مؤمن بالقران اذا حاب تعرف روح اقرا وتعلم القران واعرف الاعجاز بلكي الله هداك


----------



## اثار (19 مارس 2006)

اثار قال:
			
		

> يا اخي في الانسانيه يا زكي
> القران انت واهلك مش مؤمنين فيه كيف بدك اعطيك ايات وانت مو مؤمن بالقران اذا حاب تعرف روح اقرا وتعلم القران واعرف الاعجاز بلكي الله هداك للاسلام


----------



## اثار (19 مارس 2006)

شو اللي خلاك يا زكي تحكي عن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ارهابي لانك عامل حالك مثقف وبتحكي اعطيني ايات واحاديث اعطيني انت ادله على كلامك ولا بس رمي كلام انت الارهابي الي ما بتحترم ديانتنا ولي اصلا لازم تكون ديانتك 
بتعرف انو كل الارواح قبل ما يصير الكون كانت تشهد انو لا اله الا الله وانه محمد رسول الله يعني وانت بطن امك كنت تشهد بس انتو مسااااااااااكين


----------



## zaki (20 مارس 2006)

اثار قال:
			
		

> يا اخي في الانسانيه يا زكي
> القران انت واهلك مش مؤمنين فيه كيف بدك اعطيك ايات وانت مو مؤمن بالقران اذا حاب تعرف روح اقرا وتعلم القران واعرف الاعجاز بلكي الله هداك للاسلام


*نشكر  اللة  ان  انا  واهلى  مش  مؤمنين  بالقرآن  ولا  بالرسالة  الدموية  التى  يحتويها  مما  يدل  على  ان  هذة  الرسالة  ليست  من  عند  اللة

لقد  قمت  بقراءة  القرأن  كاملا  حوالى  3  مرات  وقرآت  ايضآ  فى  الاحاديث  النبوية  من  الكتب  المعتمدة  وهى  سُنة  نبيك  وتحكى  سيرتة
ولم  اجد  بها  اى  شييء  يدل  على  ان  هذا  الرجل  نبى  او  حتى  مرسل من  عند  اللة  *



			
				اثار قال:
			
		

> شو اللي خلاك يا زكي تحكي عن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ارهابي لانك عامل حالك مثقف


 *وشو  يا  اثار  خلى  رسولك  يحكى  عنى  وعن  اهلى  ويصفنا  بالكفر  والاشراك باللة  وكان  يحرض  ايضآ  على  قتلى  وقتل  اهلى  وهذا  سبب  البلاء  الذى  يعيشة  العالم  كلة  حتى  الان
بسبب  رسولك  احتلوا  بلدى  وسموة  (فتح اسلامى)  
بسبب  رسولك  قتلوا  اهلى  وقالوا  (جهاد  اسلامى )
بسبب  رسولك  يخطفون  فتاياتنا  ويجبروهم  على  الاسلام  ويقولون  ( جهاد  اسلامى )
أرايت  ماذا  فعل  رسولك  بى  وبأهلى  بل  وبالعالم  كلة
اظن  انة  كان  عامل  نفسة  رسول  لكن  عرف  يلاقى  اللى  يصقفلة  من  اهل  شبة  الجزيرة*



			
				اثار قال:
			
		

> *وبتحكي اعطيني ايات واحاديث اعطيني انت ادله على كلامك ولا بس رمي كلام انت الارهابي الي ما بتحترم ديانتنا ولي اصلا لازم تكون ديانتك *


*هات  من  اللى  عندك  كمان  خلى  الناس  تتفرج  
من  الكلام  الواضح  بالاعلى  الحاج  اثار  بيتهمنى  انى  انا  الارهابى  ومش  بحترم  الدين  الاسلامى
(  اللى  اصلا  لازم  يكون  دينى)  ولم  اعرف  من  قال  لة  بأن  يلزم  غيرة  بأن  يدين  بلاسلام ؟؟؟؟
اليست  هذا  الالزام  فى  حد  زاتة  ارهاب ؟؟​
اما  عن  الادلة  التى  تريدها  .  والتى  تثبت  لك  من  القرآن  والاحاديث  ان  الاسلام  دين  ارهاب  فأنا  ذكرت  جزء  بسيط  منها  فى  المداخلات  السابقة  مثل  احداث  بنى قريظة وبنى النضير و احكام  اهل  الذمة  وحكم السلام  على اهل الذمة 
وسوف  اكمل  لك  فى  المداخلات  القادمة..............*


			
				اثار قال:
			
		

> بتعرف انو كل الارواح قبل ما يصير الكون كانت تشهد انو لا اله الا الله وانه محمد رسول الله يعني وانت بطن امك كنت تشهد بس انتو مسااااااااااكين



*ياااااااااا  راجل
بجد  الكلام   دا  ؟؟؟
طيب  ممكن  تجيبى  نص  من  الاحاديث  تقول  ان  كل  الاطفال  فى  بطن  امهاتهم  كانوا  يشهدون  برسولك ؟؟
اتمنى  ان  تحضر  لى  هذا  الحديث  لانى  لا  اريد  كلامآ  مبهمآ

واريد  ان  اسأل  ايضآ  عن  البشرية  التى  سبقت  مجيء  رسولك  كيف  كانت  تشهد  بة ؟؟
 ام  انة كان موجود  قبل  كل  البشرية  ؟؟*


----------



## اثار (20 مارس 2006)

يا زكي مو رسول البشريه اتهمكو بالكفر ربنا قال( لقد كفر الذين قالو ان الله هو المسيح عيسى ابن مريم)مو الرسول الي حكى بعدين انتو من كل عقلكو بتحكو انو سيدنا عيسى رب والله حاس انو بتمزحو ا بعدين انا بحكي انه لازم يكون دينك لانه الدين الاسلامي دين الفطره   
 انا بتمنى يا زكي تقعد مع حالك وتتأمل وتسال هل من الممكن انو يكون بالكون اكثر من اله ما بعرف نفسي استوعب كيف بيوصل عمر المسيحي25 سنه وبعده بحكي هاد الحكي الي بضحكني وبحزني عليكو 
كلنا عبيد للله حتى سيدنا عيسى ابن مريم


----------



## اثار (20 مارس 2006)

(ذلك عيسى ابن مريم قول الحق  الذي فيه يمترون ماكان لله ان يتخذ من ولد سبحانه اذا قضى امرا فانما يقول له كن فيكون وان الله ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذه صراط مستقيم فاختلف الاحزاب من بينهم فويل للذين كفروا من مشهد يوم عظيم )


----------



## اثار (20 مارس 2006)

(ذلك عيسى ابن مريم قول الحق الذي فيه يمترون ماكان لله ان يتخذ من ولد سبحانه اذا قضى امرا فانما يقول له كن فيكون وان الله ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذه صراط مستقيم فاختلف الاحزاب من بينهم فويل للذين كفروا من مشهد يوم عظيم )


----------



## اثار (20 مارس 2006)

اقرا الايات القرانيه من سوره مريم يا زكي ولا تنظر الى الاسلام من المسلمين انت روح اقرا وكون جدي وراح تعرف انو الدين الاسلامي دين الحق وبتمنى الهدايه النا والكو اذا كنا جهله الله يهدينا واذا انتو الجهله الله يهديكو ا
وشكرا


----------



## اثار (20 مارس 2006)

](ذلك عيسى ابن مريم قول الحق الذي فيه يمترون ماكان لله ان يتخذ من ولد سبحانه اذا قضى امرا فانما يقول له كن فيكون وان الله ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذه صراط مستقيم فاختلف الاحزاب من بينهم فويل للذين كفروا من مشهد يوم عظيم )[/


----------



## zaki (21 مارس 2006)

اثار قال:
			
		

> يا زكي مو رسول البشريه اتهمكو بالكفر ربنا قال( لقد كفر الذين قالو ان الله هو المسيح عيسى ابن مريم)مو الرسول الي حكى بعدين انتو من كل عقلكو بتحكو انو سيدنا عيسى رب والله حاس انو بتمزحو ا بعدين انا بحكي انه لازم يكون دينك لانه الدين الاسلامي دين الفطره



*قلت  لك  فى  السابق  يا  اخ  اثار  انى  لا  اعبد  الهك  
انت  الهك  يأمر  بالقتل  واسرقة  والاحتلال  ونحر  البشر  ويوصف  الناس  بلكفر  ويحرض  على  اذلالهم
انت  الهك  يسمى  المتكبر  والمتجبر  والمضل 
وكل  هذة  الصفات  لا  توجد  فى  ربى  ومخلصى  الذى  احبة  لدرجة  العبادة

واريد  ان  اعرف  منك  شييء
تقول  لى  اننى  لازم  اكون  مسلم  لان  اسلامك  دين  الفطرة .  ما  معنى  دين  الفطرة  ؟*




			
				اثار قال:
			
		

> انا بتمنى يا زكي تقعد مع حالك وتتأمل وتسال هل من الممكن انو يكون بالكون اكثر من اله ما بعرف نفسي استوعب كيف بيوصل عمر المسيحي25 سنه وبعده بحكي هاد الحكي الي بضحكني وبحزني عليكو
> كلنا عبيد للله حتى سيدنا عيسى ابن مريم



*انا  يهمنى  انك  تضحك  وتكون  سعيد
ولكن  لاتضحك  على  نفسك  حتى  لا  يستهزء  بك  الاخرين

الكون  لة  رب  واحد  واللة  واحد  هو  الذى  خلق  السماء  والارض وكل  الخليقة  
ولكن  هل  يؤمنون  كل  البشرية  بألة  الكون  ام  يجد  من  يعبد  غيرة  ؟؟؟
اكيد  يوجد  من  يعبد  غيرة

حينما  نقول  ان  المسيح  بن  اللة  فليست  معناة  ان  اللة  قد  انجبة
ولكنها  كناية  عن  ارتباط  المسيح  باللة  فى  اشياء  كثيرة  منها

منها  كما  ذكر  القرآن  
ان  المسيح  كلمة  اللة  وروحة   كما  جائت  فى  سورة  النساء 171*
*(إنما المسيح عيسى بن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها الى مريم وروحٌ منه )*
*نحن نؤمن آن كلمة الله اذلية .. كانت معه منذ الاذل ولم تتكون فيما بعد بل هي مع الله منذ الاذل .. فان كان المسيح هو كلمة الله آذن المسيح أذلي  
فالمسيح هو تعبيرُ ذات الله وفكره ، لأنه كلمةُ الله؛ وقد جسّد الله كلمتَه في المسيح، ليعبّر للبشر عن إرادته ورسالته لهم، بالخلاص من الخطيئة والشيطان وجهنّم. والمسيح هو روحٌ من الله لذلك لم يحتاج الى ولادة بشرية تناسلية. ان كلمة الشخص هى رسولة عندما يكلم الاخرين .. واللة جل جلالة كلمتة ليست مستحدثة بل هى معة منذ الأزل والمسيح مادام هو كلمة اللة فيكون عمرة من عمرها اى اذلى مثلها

كلمة الله.. ان محمدا عندما سالوة عن نفسة قال آنا عبد الله ولم يجروا آن يقول آنا كلمة الله برغم ان معة القران الذى تؤمن انة كلام اللة انما قال.. بل أنا عبد .. اما المسيح فهو الكلمة نفسها متخذة صورة انسان.. نحن المسيحيين نؤمن آن كلمة الله الاذلية صارت جسدا وحل بيننا*

*(إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ) (آل عمران:55) *

*هذه الآية تتكلم صراحة على الوفاة والرفع بهذا الترتيب ، وهي تفسر آية سورة مريم التي سبق ذكرها ، اذا فالمسيح قد رفع الى السماء بعد الوفاة في ختام رسالته *

*فهل يستحيل على الله شي ؟ ترى لو قرر الله أن يفعل ذلك هل لا يقدر على ذلك؟؟؟  انتظر اجابة هذا السؤال*


*وشواهد  كثيرة  من  قرآنك  تثبت  ان  المسيح  بن  اللة  اى  (  روحة  وكلمتة ) منها*

*(وَالسَّلامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيّاً * ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قَوْلَ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ ) (مريم:33 و 34 )*

*قول  الحق  ..  مع  ان  الحق  من  صفات  اللة  وحدة  ..  اليس  كذلك  يا  اخ  اثار ؟*

*وفى سورة مريم اية 21
(إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لِأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلاَماً زَكِيّاً قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلاَمٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيّاً قَالَ كَذَلِكَ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً مِنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْراً مَقْضِيّاً )*
*كما  اجتمع  علماء  المسلمين  على  ان  العبارة لأهب لك غلاماً زكيّاً  
 تعنى  (أنّه الطاهر من الذنوب)

اى  بشر  هذا  الذى  يخلو  من  الذنوب  ولا  توجد  لة  خطية  واحدة  ؟؟؟*

*المسيح  يعلم  بالساعة  كما  جاء  فى  سورة  الزخرف اية  57 و 61 *(وَلَمَّا ضُرِبَ ابنُ مَرْيَمَ مَثَلاً إِذَا قَوْمُكَ مِنْهُ يَصِدُّونَ,,, *وَإِنَّهُ لَعِلْمٌ لِلسَّاعَةِ*)

*مع  ان  اللة  وحدة  هو  الذى  يعلم  الساعة  .  فمن  المسيح  اذآ ؟؟؟*


*جاء  فى  القرآن  ان  الشفاعة  تكون  للة  وحدة
ففى  سورة الزمر 44  :  ( لِلَّهِ الشَّفَاعَةُ جَمِيعاً ) *


*ومع ذلك، فأحد نصوص القرآن يلمح إلى كون الشفاعة أيضاً من امتيازات المسيح إذ يقول   
فى  سورة  العمران  اية  44*
*(إِذْ قَالَتِ المَلَائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ ا سْمُهُ المَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ المُقَرَّبِينَ )*


*قال الجلالان في تفسير هذه الآية : وجيهاً في الدنيا بالنبوّة، وفي الآخرة بالشفاعة والدرجات العُلى، ومن المقرّبين عند الله.

وأخرج الطبريّ عن ابن حميد، عن سلمة عن ابن إسحاق، عن محمّد بن جعفر، قال : وجيهاً في الدنيا أي ذو وجه ومنزلة عند الله، وفي الآخرة ومن المقرَّبين يعني أنّه ممَّن يقرّبه الله يوم القيامة فيسكنه في جواره ويدنيه منه.

وقال الرازيّ : وجيهاً في الدنيا بسبب أنّه يُستجاب دعاؤه، ويحيي الموتى ويبرئ الأكمه والأبرص، ووجيه في الآخرة أنّه يجعله شفيع أمّته.*

*
يشفى  المرضى  ويحيي  الموتى  يخلق  الطير  ويعلم  الساعة   ووجيها  فى  الدنيا  والاخرة  وطاهر  ومعصوم  من  كل  الذنوب  لانة  كلمة  اللة  وروحة  .

من  هذا  اذآ  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## محبة لله (21 مارس 2006)

جميل جدا يااخ زكي تستشهد بالقرآن لأشياء توافق هواك ولكن مارأيك بالآيات التالية 
"لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قُلْ *فَمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا إِنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ *وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا يخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ
ماقولك فيها ؟ المسيح هنا وبكل وضوح *ليس هو الله *......برغم من أنه كلمة الله  وخلق من روح الله وبالرغم من أنه وجيه في الدنيا والآخرة وبرغم كل ماذكرته لكنه هو ليس الله 

أماقولك أن المسيح كلمة الله وأن الكلمة أزلية فتستدل بذلك على أنه أزلي إذن فالكون كله أزلي ألم يخلق الله الكون بكلمته وهي *(كن )* فيكون كل شيء هل الكون أزلي أيضا ؟؟" 
قال تعالى (إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آَدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ *لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ *"

اما قولك بأنه روح من الله كما قال القرآن  .... فكلنا روح من الله وكذلك آدم.. آدم خلقه الله ونفخ فيه من روحه مثل المسيح ابن مريم.. قال الله للملائكة لما خلق آدم :
"فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ *مِنْ رُوحِي *فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ" 

أما قولك أن الآية (متوفيك ورافعك إلي )أنهاتشير إلى الوفاة الحقيقية ثم الرفع  ..هل تريد أن توهمنا أن القرآن يقول بوفاة وموت المسيح ؟ إذن مارأيك بهذه الآية قال تعالى( والله *يتوفى *الأنفس التي في منامها والتي لم تمت ) هل هذه الوفاة المذكورة هنا تعني الموت؟ أم تعني قبض الأنفس عند النوم ؟ إذن اللغة العربية لغة القرآن تقصد بالوفاة إماالموت أو النوم ولكن أيهما المقصود في قوله متوفيك؟ سيجاوبنا القرآن على ذلك قال تعالى ( *وماقتلوه *وماصلبوه)؟؟؟هنا كلمةوماقتلوه  توضح بدقة أنه لم يمت بل رفعه الله إليه بعد أن تغشاه نعاس ونوم 
أماقولك بأن الله وصف عيسى بأنه قول الحق في ( ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قَوْلَ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ )  هل فهمت معنى الآية جيدا ؟ لاأعتقد ... إن الله هنا يقول أن عيسى الذي في القرآن *هو الحق الذي ترفضوه أنتم النصارى *..فالحق ليست دائما صفة خاصة بالله فقد جعلها الله إسم وصفة لأشياء كثيرة مثال..الجنة حق والنار حق والقيامة حق ..فهل هذه الأشياء آلهة أيضا؟؟
أماقولك أن القرآن أعطى المسيح الشفاعة يوم القيامة وحده فهذا غير صحيح فكل مسلم يعلم أن نبينا *شفيع لنا يوم القيامة *ويوجد أدلة على ذلك.. إذن الشفاعة ليست له وحده؟؟
أماقولك يشفى المرضى ويحي الموتى ويخلق الطير فيجب أن نذكر الآية كاملة ولا نقطف أجزاء من النص 
إقرأ ..قال تعالى
". وَرَسُولًا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآَيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنْفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا *بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ *وَأُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى *بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ *وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآَيَةً لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ. وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَلِأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ بَعْضَ الَّذِي حُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَجِئْتُكُمْ بِآَيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ.إِنَّ اللَّهَ *رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ *فَاعْبُدُوهُ هَذَا صِرَاطٌ مُسْتَقِيمٌ "

مارأيك هل إتضح المقصود الآن؟؟إذن كل شيء فعله كان بإذن الله كما قال لكم(*أنالاأقدرأن أفعل من نفسي شيئا*)
ثم هذه الكرامات والمعجزات  لم يختص بها المسيح وحده .... فإنه  كما جعل موسى عصاه حية بإذن الله .. جعل المسيح ابن مريم الطين طيرا بإذن الله لاحظوا بإذن الله........فلماذا لم تجعلوا موسى إلها؟ "
موسى أيضا في الكتاب المقدس أحيا السبعين رجلا الذين هلكوا بالحية النحاسية 

أماقولك بأنه يعلم الساعة؟!!لأن القرآن يقول (وأنه لعلم الساعة ) "فمعناها أن المسيح من *علامات الساعة الكبرى *.. سينزله الله الذي رفعه قبل يوم القيامة...إذن الآية لايقصد بها انه يعلم الساعة كما فهمتها حضرتك ...هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه هو نفسه نفى هذا الشيء عنه في الإنجيل .. ألم يقل لكم "وأما تلك الساعة فلا يعلم بها أحد ولاملائكة السماء وحتى الإبن ..* إلا الآب" *...... 
أما سؤالك الأخير الذي تقول فيه من هذا إذن ؟ ..اقول لك إنه عبد الله المسيح ابن مريم الذي لن يعدو قدره .. "عبد الله ورسوله"


----------



## اثار (21 مارس 2006)

انت بتحكي الهك يسمى المتكبر المتجبر المضل 
انت بتنكر اسماء الله يعني بتنكر وجوده والعياذ بالله 
بعدين يا جاهل واسمحلي اناديك يا جاهل ما في متجبر  من اسماء الله فيه
(الجبار) يعني الذي يجبر الضعيف وكل قلب منكسر 
وما في المضل
فيه المعز المذل يعني هو الذي يهب القوة والغلبه والشده لمن يشاء فيعزه 
وينزعها عمن يشاء فيذله


----------



## اثار (21 مارس 2006)

اقصد بالاسلام دين الفطره يعني متجاوب مع الفطره ويكفي ما اثر عن السول قوله(استفت قلبك) لم يقدم الرسول هذه الجواب لواحد محلل بشريعته شرب الخمر واكل لحم الخنزير وانما ساق هذه الجواب لرجل سليم الفطره مسلم اراد النبي ان يريحه من عناء السؤال والاستفتاء فرده الى فؤاده بالنسبه لكلامك عن سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام الي احنا نؤمن به وبكتابه الا انه كتابه الانجيل تعرض للتحريف ما راح اعطيك ايات قرانيه المنطق لو ما تعرض للتحريف ما نزل ربنا القران الكريم 
لا تحكيلي هلأ انه القران كلام سيدنا محمد الرجل الامي كتب هذه الكتاب في العصور الغابره وجاء بكلام تحار فيه عقول الحكماء الى يومنا هذه


----------



## اثار (21 مارس 2006)

ان بتمنى انك تقرأسيره الحبيب المصطفى من كتب اسلاميه مو من كتب مستشرقين
حسب محمد ثناء عليه انه لم يساوم ولم يقبل المساومه لحظه واحده في موضوع رسالته على كثره فنون المساومه واشتداد المحن وهو القائل(لو وضعوا الشمس في يميني والقمر في يساري على ان اترك هذه الامر ما تركته)
محمد الذي استطاع في مده وجيزه لا تزيد على ربع قرن ان يكتسح دولتين من اعظم دول العالم وان يحدث هذه الانقلاب المذهل فمن الذي يظن ان القوه الخارقه التي استطاع بها محمد ان يقهر خصومه هي من عند غير الله


----------



## اثار (21 مارس 2006)

رسول كهذه اجدر باتباع رسالته والمبادره الى اعتناق دعوته انها دعوه شريفه قوامها معرفه الخالق وكل ما جاء بها يرمي الى الصلاح والاصلاح دين كمال ورقي هذه ديني الذي ادعو اليه جميع النصارى دين الحق


----------



## zaki (22 مارس 2006)

*اخ  اثار  احب  ان  الفت  نظرك  انك  هنا  بمنتدى  الكنيسة  وليست  بمنتدى  الجامع  او  اسلام  اونلاين  فأرجو  ان  تلتزم  بأداب  الحوار*​


			
				اثار قال:
			
		

> انت بتنكر اسماء الله يعني بتنكر وجوده والعياذ بالله



*اكثر  من  مرة  اقولها  لك  فى  هذا  الموضوع  اننى  لم  أؤمن  بألهك  هذا  يا  عبد  المتكبر  يا  عبد  المذل  يا  عبد  الضال  
فأنا  لم  أؤمن  بألة  تنسب  الية  هذة  الصفات



ثم  اننى  قلت  لك  اكثر  من  مرة  اننى  لا  اريد  كلامآ  مبهمآ  واريد  دئمآ  شاهد  على  اى  معلومة  تأتنى  بها
فأنت  فى  قول  لك  ذكرت*


			
				اثار قال:
			
		

> *بتعرف انو كل الارواح قبل ما يصير الكون كانت تشهد انو لا اله الا الله وانه محمد رسول الله يعني وانت بطن امك كنت تشهد بس انتو مسااااااااااكين*



*وقلت  لك  أتنى  من  اى  مصدر  ذكرت  هذة  المعلومة  ولم  تجب

كل  الارواح  ينطقون  الشهادتين  وهم  فى  بطون  امهاتهم  انا  حاولت  البحث  عن  هذة  المعلومة  فى  كتب  الرويات  ولم  اجدها  فهل  تأتنى  بمصدر  المعلومة حتى  تكون لك  مصدقية  فى  الحديث *





			
				اثار قال:
			
		

> *اقصد بالاسلام دين الفطره يعني متجاوب مع الفطره ويكفي ما اثر عن السول قوله(استفت قلبك) لم يقدم الرسول هذه الجواب لواحد محلل بشريعته شرب الخمر واكل لحم الخنزير*



*سوف  اقوم  بفتح  موضوع  خاص  لهذة  النقطة  واتمنى  ان  تكون  مشارك  بة*


----------



## zaki (22 مارس 2006)

محبة لله قال:
			
		

> جميل جدا يااخ زكي تستشهد بالقرآن لأشياء توافق هواك ولكن مارأيك بالآيات التالية
> "لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قُلْ *فَمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا إِنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ *وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا يخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ
> ماقولك فيها ؟ المسيح هنا وبكل وضوح *ليس هو الله *......برغم من أنه كلمة الله  وخلق من روح الله وبالرغم من أنه وجيه في الدنيا والآخرة وبرغم كل ماذكرته لكنه هو ليس الله



*اخت  محبة  سوف  اتكلم  معكى  بمنطق  اسلامى  حتى  نستطيع  من  تقارب  وجهات  النظر

من  المعروف  ان  كل  بنى  البشر  اخطآوا  الا  عيسى  وبشهادة  القرآن  انة  كان  وجيهآ  فى  الدنيا  والاخرة  وكان  ايضآ  غلامآ   زكيآ     .............  فما  تفسيرك  لهذا  ؟

اليست  فى  الاية  السابقة  التى  عرضتيها  اختلاف  واضع  مع  باقى  الايات  السابقة  التى  قمت  انا  بعرضها  ؟*


أَفَلَا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا




			
				محبة لله قال:
			
		

> أماقولك أن المسيح كلمة الله وأن الكلمة أزلية فتستدل بذلك على أنه أزلي إذن فالكون كله أزلي ألم يخلق الله الكون بكلمته وهي *(كن )* فيكون كل شيء هل الكون أزلي أيضا ؟؟"
> قال تعالى (إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آَدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ *لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ *"



*لقد  استشهدتى  اختى  العزيزة  بمثل  الكون  مع  انة  مثل  غير  منطقى  تمامآ  .....  لماذا ؟؟
لان  الكون  ازلى  نعم  ولكنة  ليست  ابدى  
اما  كلمة  اللة  ازلية  وابدية  
وبما  ان  عيسى  هو  كلمة  اللة  (الازلية  والابدية )  وروح  اللة  (  الازلية  والابدية )  اذا  فعيسى  هو  بن  اللة  المتجسد  بين  البشر من  اجل  الخلاص*


			
				محبة لله قال:
			
		

> قال تعالى (إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آَدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ *لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ *"


*اريد  ان  اقول  لكى  فى  هذة  الاية  ان  اللة  لم  يخلق  عيسى  من  تراب  كما  خلق  ادم  
عيسى  مولود  بميلاد  معجزى  لم  يشهده  التاريخ  اى  انة  ولد  بدون  اب  بشرى  ولذلك  لم  يعد  الى  تراب  مثل  باقى  البشر  الذين  هم  من  نسل  ادم   بل  صعد  الى  ابوة  السماوى

انا  اعلم  ان  خلق  ادم  من  تراب  كان  معجزة   ليست  هذا فقط  بل  اول  طائر  خلقة  اللة  معجزة  واول  حيوان  خلقة  اللة  معجزة  وكل  شييء  طبيعى  حولنا  معجزة
ولكن  كلة  اللى  الزوال  ولكن  كلمة  اللة  وروحة  لا  يزولان  ابدآ*




			
				محبة لله قال:
			
		

> اما قولك بأنه روح من الله كما قال القرآن  .... فكلنا روح من الله وكذلك آدم.. آدم خلقه الله ونفخ فيه من روحه مثل المسيح ابن مريم.. قال الله للملائكة لما خلق آدم :
> "فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ *مِنْ رُوحِي *فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ"



*ولكنة  لم  يذكر  القرآن  ان  اللة  قد  ايد  ادم  وباقى  الخليقة  بالروح  القدس  ...  اليس  كذلك*
*(وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ) البقرة 87

(تِلْكَ الرُّسُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ ) البقرة 253*
*ارجو  ان  تكون  صيغة  سؤالى  قد  وضحت  اكثر  لكى  تستطيعين  الرد  عليها

هذا  مع  اعتراضى  على  الاية  التى  استشهدتى  بها  وهى  تشرح  ان  اللة  امر  الملائكة  والشياطين  بالسجود  لادم  
مع  ان  السجود  لا  يفترض  ان  يكون  الا  للة  وحدة*

*تابع​*


----------



## zaki (22 مارس 2006)

محبة لله قال:
			
		

> أما قولك أن الآية (متوفيك ورافعك إلي )أنهاتشير إلى الوفاة الحقيقية ثم الرفع  ..هل تريد أن توهمنا أن القرآن يقول بوفاة وموت المسيح ؟ إذن مارأيك بهذه الآية قال تعالى( والله *يتوفى *الأنفس التي في منامها والتي لم تمت ) هل هذه الوفاة المذكورة هنا تعني الموت؟ أم تعني قبض الأنفس عند النوم ؟ إذن اللغة العربية لغة القرآن تقصد بالوفاة إماالموت أو النوم ولكن أيهما المقصود في قوله متوفيك؟ سيجاوبنا القرآن على ذلك قال تعالى ( *وماقتلوه *وماصلبوه)؟؟؟هنا كلمةوماقتلوه  توضح بدقة أنه لم يمت بل رفعه الله إليه بعد أن تغشاه نعاس ونوم



*حسنا  سنتناول  هذة  النقطة  بالتفصيل  وبموضوعية  تامة  نظرآ  لاهميتها 

بالنسبة لوفاة المسيح التي تكلم عنها القرآن 
هناك فرق كبير بين ان تقول ان المسيح رفع حيا 
وبين ان تقول ان هناك وفاة حدثت للمسيح قبل الرفع ثم نختلف في تفسير الوفاة 
الفارق كبير وعظيم ، ولذلك وجب التنويه 

عموما فهمنا انك تقصد ان الوفاة التي يتكلم عنها القرآن هي وفاة النوم 

ولذلك فدعني اذكرك بان المفسرين اختلفوا فيها الى اكثر من اتجاه 

واليك ما جاء في التفاسير لآية ( آل عمران : 55 ) فقد اختلفوا في معنى الوفاة في ( لما توفيتني ) ، فاذا كان ائمة علماء المسلمين المفسرين اختلفوا في معنى الوفاة ، وبعضهم قال انها وفاة الموت ، فهل لم يسمعوا بالحديث الذي جئت انت به ؟؟
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/Di...ra=3& nAya=55

ومن  الممكن  اختى  العزيزة  ان  تقرئى  تفسير  الاية  الموضوع  بالرابط  هذا  وستجدين  ان  علماء  الاسلام  اقروا  انها  كانت  وفاة  الموت  الفعلى


الاتجاه الاول : من قالوا بان الوفاة هي وفاة النوم لم يستطيعوا ان يثبتوا هذا الكلام ، واعتمدوا على فهمهم لايتين من القرآن تتكلم عن الوفاة بمعنى النوم مقابل 25 آية قرآنية اخرى تتكلم عن الوفاة بمعناها الدارج للمفهوم اللغوي وهو الموت وفي المفهوم القرآني للمفسرين فسروا على انها الموت 

اذا الوفاة في اللغة هي الموت ، وفي اجمالي مفهوم القرآن هي الموت ، ولا تستعمل ( او يفهمها القاريء ) اذا كانت تعنى النوم الا في سياقها ، اما بالنسبة لآيات القرآن التي تتكلم عن الوفاة بانها النوم ، فقد كان سياقها واضحا ان المعنى يقصد به الوفاة ( الموت لغويا ) على انه النوم 


الاية الاولى هي : (اللَّهُ يَتَوَفَّى الْأَنْفُسَ حِينَ مَوْتِهَا وَالَّتِي لَمْ تَمُتْ فِي مَنَامِهَا فَيُمْسِكُ الَّتِي قَضَى عَلَيْهَا الْمَوْتَ وَيُرْسِلُ الْأُخْرَى إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمّىً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآياتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ) (الزمر:42) 

الاية الاولى تتكلم عن الوفاة هي الموت ، ويسمونه في التفاسير الموت الاصغر ، ففيه الروح تصعد الى الله فاما ان ترجع الى صاحبها فيكون نائما ،واما ان تمسك فيكون صاحبها ميتا 

قال ابن كثير 

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/Di...EER&tashkeel=0

ثُمَّ قَالَ تَعَالَى مُخْبِرًا عَنْ نَفْسه الْكَرِيمَة بِأَنَّهُ الْمُتَصَرِّف فِي الْوُجُود بِمَا يَشَاء وَأَنَّهُ يَتَوَفَّى الْأَنْفُس الْوَفَاة الْكُبْرَى بِمَا يُرْسِل مِنْ الْحَفَظَة الَّذِينَ يَقْبِضُونَهَا مِنْ الْأَبَدَانِ وَالْوَفَاة الصُّغْرَى عِنْد الْمَنَام كَمَا قَالَ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى " وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَيَعْلَم مَا جَرَحْتُمْ بِالنَّهَارِ ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُكُمْ فِيهِ لِيُقْضَى أَجَل مُسَمًّى ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُنَبِّئكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ وَهُوَ الْقَاهِر فَوْق عِبَاده وَيُرْسِل عَلَيْكُمْ حَفَظَة حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ أَحَدكُمْ الْمَوْت تَوَفَّتْهُ رُسُلنَا وَهُمْ لَا يُفَرِّطُونَ " فَذَكَرَ الْوَفَاتَيْنِ الصُّغْرَى ثُمَّ الْكُبْرَى


والثانية هي : (وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا جَرَحْتُمْ بِالنَّهَارِ ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُكُمْ فِيهِ لِيُقْضَى أَجَلٌ مُسَمّىً ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ) (الأنعام:60) 

والاية الثانية تتكلم عن وفاة الليل ( الموت الاصغر ) وسياق الاية واضح كل الوضوح ان المقصود هنا هو النوم ، بل ذهب تفسير الجلالين ليقول ان الوفاة هنا هي قبض الروح صراحة 

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/Di...ra=6 &nAya=60

وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ" يَقْبِض أَرْوَاحكُمْ عِنْد النَّوْم "وَيَعْلَم مَا جَرَحْتُمْ" كَسَبْتُمْ "بِالنَّهَارِ ثُمَّ يَبْعَثكُمْ فِيهِ" أَيْ النَّهَار بِرَدِّ أَرْوَاحكُمْ "لِيُقْضَى أَجَل مُسَمًّى" هُوَ أَجَل الْحَيَاة "ثُمَّ إلَيْهِ مَرْجِعكُمْ" بِالْبَعْثِ


اما الايات التي تكلمت عن ( وفاة المسيح ) فاحداها تقول بكل وضوح ان الوفاة هنا لا يمكن فهمها على انها وفاة النوم بل هي يقينا وفاة الموت 

(مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ وَكُنْتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيداً مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنْتَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ) (المائدة:117) 

المسيح هنا يقول : انني كنت شهيدا على الناس ما دمت فيهم (أي وقت حياته ) ، فلما توفيتني كنت انت الرقيب عليهم ( وهنا الكلام عكس الحياة أي وفاة الموت ) 
يؤكد هذا ان الوفاة حصلت قبل الرفع (إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ ) (آل عمران:55) 

اذا كان تفسير الوفاة هنا في الايات التي تتكلم عن المسيح بمعنى النوم فكان يجب ان يكون سياق الايات (فلما رفعتني ) وذلك بناء على آية ( آل عمران : 55) حيث قال الله ( يا عيسى اني متوفيك ورافعك ) ، ومن هنا نفهم معنى الوفاة هنا الموت صراحة واعقبه الرفع 

وعلى هذا فالوفاة في اللغة وفي القرآن هي الموت وصعود الروح الى الله 
اما الوفاة بمعنى النوم فلم يستعمل الا في ايتين كان واضح من سياقهما انهما تتكلمان عن النوم وقد سماه القرآن ( الموت الاصغر ) وذلك لتمييزها عن الوفاة التي هي الموت الحقيقي والمتعارف عليه *





			
				محبة لله قال:
			
		

> أماقولك بأن الله وصف عيسى بأنه قول الحق في ( ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قَوْلَ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ )  هل فهمت معنى الآية جيدا ؟ لاأعتقد ... إن الله هنا يقول أن عيسى الذي في القرآن *هو الحق الذي ترفضوه أنتم النصارى *..فالحق ليست دائما صفة خاصة بالله فقد جعلها الله إسم وصفة لأشياء كثيرة مثال..الجنة حق والنار حق والقيامة حق ..فهل هذه الأشياء آلهة أيضا؟؟



*لقد  وقعتى يا  اختى  العزيزة  فى  خطآ  فادح  (  كما  يقال )
كيف  ان  الحق  ليست  دائمآ  صفة  خاصة  باللة ؟؟؟

اعلم  ان  الحق  من  الممكن  ان  تأتى  كصفة  وممكن  ان  تأتى  كأسم  ولكن  مع  الاختلاف  فى  مثالك  التى  اتيتى  بة

فالجنة  حق  كصفة  وليست  اسم    
والنار  حق  كصفة  وليست  اسم
والقيامة  حق  كصفة  وليست  اسم  ...............الخ

وان  جاء  قول  الحق  كأسم  فهو  يخص  اللة   والسيد  المسيح

كما قَالَ الْكِسَائِيّ : " قَوْل الْحَقّ " نَعْت لِعِيسَى أَيْ ذَلِكَ عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم " قَوْل الْحَقّ " وَسُمِّيَ قَوْل الْحَقّ كَمَا سُمِّيَ كَلِمَة اللَّه ; وَالْحَقّ هُوَ اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ .

ولكى  ان  تقرئى  هذا  الكلام  من  تفسير  القرطبى  للاية
http://quran.al-islam.com//Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=19&nAya=34* 




			
				محبة لله قال:
			
		

> أماقولك أن القرآن أعطى المسيح الشفاعة يوم القيامة وحده فهذا غير صحيح فكل مسلم يعلم أن نبينا *شفيع لنا يوم القيامة *ويوجد أدلة على ذلك.. إذن الشفاعة ليست له وحده؟؟



*انا  لا  اريد  كلامآ  مبهمآ
حينما  اتحدث  أتى  بالشاهد  والدليل  من  مواقع  القرآن  والحديث
لقد  اثبت  لكى  من  القرآن  ان  المسيح  هو  الوحيد  الذى  لة  الشفاعة  

هلا  فأتنى  بدليل  من  القرآن  بأن  محمد  بن  امنة  لة  الشفاعة  ايضآ*




			
				محبة لله قال:
			
		

> أماقولك بأنه يعلم الساعة؟!!لأن القرآن يقول (وأنه لعلم الساعة ) "فمعناها أن المسيح من *علامات الساعة الكبرى *.. سينزله الله الذي رفعه قبل يوم القيامة...إذن الآية لايقصد بها انه يعلم الساعة كما فهمتها حضرتك ...هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه هو نفسه نفى هذا الشيء عنه في الإنجيل .. ألم يقل لكم "وأما تلك الساعة فلا يعلم بها أحد ولاملائكة السماء وحتى الإبن ..* إلا الآب" *......
> أما سؤالك الأخير الذي تقول فيه من هذا إذن ؟ ..اقول لك إنه عبد الله المسيح ابن مريم الذي لن يعدو قدره .. "عبد الله ورسوله"



*وانا سوف  ارد  عليكى  بما  جاء  على  لسان  رسول  الاسلام*

*كما  جاء  فى  تفسير  بن  كثير*

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=43&nAya=61

*رُوِيَ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة وَابْن عَبَّاس وَأَبِي الْعَالِيَة وَأَبِي مَالِك وَعِكْرِمَة وَالْحَسَن وَقَتَادَة وَالضَّحَّاك وَغَيْرهمْ وَقَدْ تَوَاتَرَتْ الْأَحَادِيث عَنْ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ أَخْبَرَ بِنُزُولِ عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام قَبْل يَوْم الْقِيَامَة إِمَامًا عَادِلًا وَحَكَمًا مُقْسِطًا .*

*اذآ  فعلمتى  الان  من  سيأتى  يوم  القيامة  ويحاكم  الناس  بالعدل  ...الذى  يأتى  هو  المسيح*


----------



## اثار (22 مارس 2006)

انت حر ان الله يهدي من يشاء
انت في بالك افكار وما بدك تغيرها انت ما تبحث عن الحقبقه انا اتمنالك التوفيق وشكرا


----------



## ma7aba (23 مارس 2006)

> انت حر ان الله يهدي من يشاء
> انت في بالك افكار وما بدك تغيرها انت ما تبحث عن الحقبقه انا اتمنالك التوفيق وشكرا


اتساءل من هو من لا يريد ان يرى النور
بعد كل هذه الردود المفصلة 
Mt:13:13:
13  من اجل هذا اكلمهم بامثال.لانهم مبصرين لا يبصرون وسامعين لا يسمعون ولا يفهمون. (SVD)


----------



## محبة لله (23 مارس 2006)

أماقولك أن المسيح في القرآن هو كلمة الله 
نعم  فالكلمة تصدر من فم الله وقتما يشاء كيفما يشاء واينما يشاء .. *وليست الكلمة هي الله *.

من سفر إشعياء 55:11 "هَكَذَا تَكُونُ كَلِمَتِي الَّتِي تَصْدُرُ عَنِّي "من فمي" مُثْمِرَةً دَائِماً وَتُحَقِّقُ مَا أَرْغَبُ فِيهِ وَتُفْلِحُ بِمَا أَعْهَدُ بِهِ إِلَيْهَا" 

وفي لوقا 1:31 "وها انت ستحبلين وتلدين ابنا وتسمينه يسوع " .. أي حينما تكلم الملاك لم يكن حدثت الولادة فأين أزلية يسوع ؟.

يقول الله في سفر المزامير "*ارسل كلمتي*" ...... فالكلمة مفعول به وسُترسل من قبل المتكلم ...... فهل يستوون؟!!

مرة أخرى هذا هو ميلاد يسوع ..الرجل ولد في ايام هيرودس الملك .. في انجيل متى 1:25 "ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر ودعا اسمه يسوع" 

و من سفر المزامير 25:6 "‎اذكر مراحمك يا رب واحساناتك لانها *منذ الازل *هي"‎ .. لماذا لا تعبدوا المراحم والإحسان .. فالمراحم والإحسانات منذ الأزل؟!! 

ولتعبدوا ايضا سليمان وحكمته فقد جاء في سفر الأمثال 8:22-23 "الرب قناني اول طريقه من قبل اعماله منذ القدم *منذ الازل *مسحت منذ البدء منذ اوائل الارض"

وأما قولك أن المسيح طاهر من الذنوب  فلا أعتقد أن هذا دليل لإلوهيته فالملائكة أيضا طاهرة من الذنوب فهل هذا دليل كافي لكي تكون آلهة؟؟؟

إقتباس((ولكنة لم يذكر القرآن ان اللة قد ايد ادم وباقى الخليقة بالروح القدس ... اليس كذلك
(وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ) البقرة 87
ارجو ان تكون صيغة سؤالى قد وضحت اكثر لكى تستطيعين الرد عليها))

*تمام إذن الله هو الذي أيد المسيح بالروح القدس ؟؟ الكلام واضح لايحتاج لتعليق *


أماقولك أن كلمة وفاة تعني الموت فحتى لو حملناها على الموت فهذا  لايدل أن الموت معناه القتل فإذا حضرتك ترى أن الموت معناه القتل إذن فكل الناس تموت مقتولة؟؟ فمارأيك إذن؟؟.......فحتى لو إفترضنا أن الله يقصد أنه قبض روح المسيح ثم رفعه للسماء فهذها لايعني أن مات مقتول وقد وضح القرآن ذلك فقال(وماقتلوه وماصلبوه) إذن لم يقتل !! 

وبالنسبة لقول الله في القرآن (ذلك عيسى ابن مريم قول الحق الذي فيه تمترون)هنا يتضح جيدا مامعنى كلمة (قول الحق)0.
http://www.nourallah.com/tafseer.asp?SoraID=9&AyaOrder=34
وهذه أدلة شفاعة الرسول يوم القيامة   ا
- حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لكل نبي دعوة مستجابة، فتعجل كل نبي دعوته، وإني *اختبأت دعوتي شفاعة لأمتي يوم القيامة، *فهي نائلة - إن شاء الله - من مات من أمتي لا يشرك بالله شيئا ) رواه مسلم ، 
45- حديث عوف بن مالك الأشجعي رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أتدرون ما خيرني ربي الليلة، قلنا: الله ورسوله أعلم، قال: فإنه خيرني بين أن يدخل نصف أمتي الجنة، وبين الشفاعة *فاخترت الشفاعة، *قلنا يا رسول الله ادع الله أن يجعلنا من أهلها، قال: هي لكل مسلم ) رواه ابن ماجة وصححه الألباني .



إقتباس ((رُوِيَ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة وَابْن عَبَّاس وَأَبِي الْعَالِيَة وَأَبِي مَالِك وَعِكْرِمَة وَالْحَسَن وَقَتَادَة وَالضَّحَّاك وَغَيْرهمْ وَقَدْ تَوَاتَرَتْ الْأَحَادِيث عَنْ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ أَخْبَرَ بِنُزُولِ عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام قَبْل يَوْم الْقِيَامَة إِمَامًا عَادِلًا وَحَكَمًا مُقْسِطًا .
اذآ فعلمتى الان من سيأتى يوم القيامة ويحاكم الناس بالعدل ...الذى يأتى هو المسيح

*الحديث يتكلم عن قبل يوم القيامة ألم تلاحظ كلمة قبل يوم القيامة هذه؟؟؟؟؟؟
إذن سيكون إماما عادلا وحكما عند نزوله على الأرض قبل يوم القيامة فيحكم بين من إختلفو فيه ويوضح لهم الحقيقة *
تحياتي 
:give_rose


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 مارس 2006)

فعلا تعبت قلبي معاك 

رايحوا نفسكم يا جماعه مش هيقتعنوا ابدا


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 مارس 2006)

تعبت قلبي بجد معاك وتعبت قلب الراجل

رايحوا دماغكم هما مش بيقتنعوا


----------



## ma7aba (24 مارس 2006)

محبة الله هل ستكملين النقاش إن اجبتك ام ستقولين لي لن اكمل النقاش هيك علموني
أريد ان اعرف وبصدق قبل ان اجيبك


----------



## zaki (25 مارس 2006)

*اعتذر  عن  التأخير  فى  الفترة  الماضية  لانشغالى  الشديد
واوعدك  استاذة  محبة اللة  ان  ارد  على  كل  تساؤلاتك  اليوم

واشكر  كل  من  ma7aba  و  Yes_Or_No  للمتابعة


اما  عن  العضو  اثار  الذى  قال  لنا  فى  معلومة  خارقة   ان  الجنين  فى  بطن  امة  بينطق  الشهادتين
كما  هو  واضح  فى  الاقتباس*


> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اثار
> 
> بتعرف انو كل الارواح قبل ما يصير الكون كانت تشهد انو لا اله الا الله وانه محمد رسول الله يعني وانت بطن امك كنت تشهد بس انتو مسااااااااااكين*



*وعندما  طلبنا  منة  اى  سند  دينى  على  كلامة  تهرب  من  الموضوع

واكرر  لك  يا  اخ  اثار  انت  ذكرت  ان  الجنين  فى  بطن  امة  بينطق  الشهادتين  فمن  فضلك  اعطنى  اى  سند  على  كلامك  هذا

اما  حديث  او  اية  قرآنية  او  كتاب  او  اى  حاجة 
واعلم  انك  لا  تخاطب  محمديين  يسمعون  منك  ويقولون  ( أميــــــــــــــــن )

من  فضلك  للمرة  الاخيرة  يا  اخ  اثار  
اريد  اى  شاهد  للمعلومة  التى  ذكرتها  سيادتك

وان  لم  تجد  اى  شاهد  وعلمت  ان  هذا  الكلام  تخاريف اسلامية  وليس  لة  اى  سند  دينى  ولا  علمى  

فأطلب  منك  الاعتذار
*


----------



## zaki (27 مارس 2006)

> اقتباس محبة اللة
> أماقولك أن المسيح في القرآن هو كلمة الله
> نعم فالكلمة تصدر من فم الله وقتما يشاء كيفما يشاء واينما يشاء .. وليست الكلمة هي الله .



*من  انجيل  معلمنا  يوحنا  الاصحاح الاول

1  في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. 

2 هذا كان في البدء عند الله. 

3 كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان. 

4 فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس. 

5 والنور يضيء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه*





> ((رُوِيَ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة وَابْن عَبَّاس وَأَبِي الْعَالِيَة وَأَبِي مَالِك وَعِكْرِمَة وَالْحَسَن وَقَتَادَة وَالضَّحَّاك وَغَيْرهمْ وَقَدْ تَوَاتَرَتْ الْأَحَادِيث عَنْ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ أَخْبَرَ بِنُزُولِ عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام قَبْل يَوْم الْقِيَامَة إِمَامًا عَادِلًا وَحَكَمًا مُقْسِطًا .
> اذآ فعلمتى الان من سيأتى يوم القيامة ويحاكم الناس بالعدل ...الذى يأتى هو المسيح
> 
> الحديث يتكلم عن قبل يوم القيامة ألم تلاحظ كلمة قبل يوم القيامة هذه؟؟؟؟؟؟
> إذن سيكون إماما عادلا وحكما عند نزوله على الأرض قبل يوم القيامة فيحكم بين من إختلفو فيه ويوضح لهم الحقيقة



*الم  ترى  اختى  العزيزة  
ان  الحكم  والعدل  من  اسماء  اللة  الحسنى  فى  الاسلام  وفى  نفس الوقت  نسبوا  الى  المسيح
غير  انة  نسب  الية  ايضآ   الشافى  والخالق  لانة  شفى  المرضى  وخلق*


----------



## اثار (27 مارس 2006)

اعوذ باللله من الشيطان الرجيم
(واذا اخذ ربك من بني ادم من ظهورهم ذريتهم واشهدهم على انفسهم الست بربكم قالوا بلى شهدنا ان تقولوا يوم القيامه انا كنا عن هذا غافلين) سوره الاعراف172
اي ان الله تعالى اخرج ذريه من بني ادم من اصلابهم شاهدين على انفسهم ان الله ربهم ومليكهم وانه لا اله الاهو فكل بالغ يعلم ضروره ان له رب واحد
يا زكي ربنا فطرك وجبلك على الدين الحق  فقال تعالى ايضا(فأقم وجهك للدين حنيفا فطرت الله التي فطر الناس عليها لا تبديل لخلق الله)
كما قال رسول البشريه محمد صلوات الله وسلامه عليه(كل مولود يولد على الفطره لكن ابواه يهودانه او يمجسانه او ينصرانه)


----------



## zaki (27 مارس 2006)

اثار قال:
			
		

> يا زكي ربنا فطرك وجبلك على الدين الحق  فقال تعالى ايضا(فأقم وجهك للدين حنيفا فطرت الله التي فطر الناس عليها لا تبديل لخلق الله)
> كما قال رسول البشريه محمد صلوات الله وسلامه عليه(كل مولود يولد على الفطره لكن ابواه يهودانه او يمجسانه او ينصرانه)



*محمد  رسول  الاسلام  فقط   وليست  رسول  البشرية  كما  تدعى
وهذا  واضح  من  احاديث  لا  حصر  لها



ولكن  بالنسبة  للحديث  الذى  ذكرتة  هذا  فأنا  اريد  مصدرة
اعطنى  رابط  ة  او  اسم  كتاب  وانا  اشترية

وللمعلومة  :  ان  المسلم  هو  من  ينطق  الشهادتين  وبغيرهم  لم  يكن  مسلم  اذا  فلاسلام  ليست  بالفطرة  ولكنة  بالشهادتين 

 الاولى  .  خاصة  باللة
والثانية .   خاصة  برسول  الاسلام


وانا منتظر  منك  مصدر  الحديث  الذى  ذكرتة  لنا  بدون  مصدر  ولا  حتى  اسناد  *


----------



## اثار (28 مارس 2006)

شو يا زكي عامل فيها معلم انا كل ما بدي احكي معلومه تعليقك بكون اعطيني دليل او اثبات 
وبعدين انت شو بفهمك  بالاسناد والمصادر يعني راح تغير رأيك لما احكيلك انه اسناد بخاري او مسلم
يا زكي  اذا  كنت جدي وعندك استعداد ل تغير دينك روح على الشيوخ واسال اما اذا كان قصدك التشكيك ريح بالك لاني والله انتو خليتوني اقتنع بديني وافتخر اني مسلمه يعني انتو ما بتقدرو تشككونا


----------



## zaki (28 مارس 2006)

*طيب  مش  كنتى  تقولى  يا  اثار  انك  بنت  بدل  ما  انا  عمال  اكلمك  على  انك  ولد*




			
				اثار قال:
			
		

> شو يا زكي عامل فيها معلم انا كل ما بدي احكي معلومه تعليقك بكون اعطيني دليل او اثبات



*سلامتك  الف  سلامة  يا  حاجة  اثار  انا  مو  بسألك على  كل  ما  بتحكى  فية
لكن  بسألك  عن  مصدر  معلومة  انتى  قلتيها  بنفسك  هنا*



			
				اثار قال:
			
		

> وبعدين انت شو بفهمك  بالاسناد والمصادر يعني راح تغير رأيك لما احكيلك انه اسناد بخاري او مسلم



*هههههههههههههههههههه
لا  مش  تخاف  انا  عارف  ان  المعلومة  اللى  انتى  قولتيها  مش  موجودة  ولا  فى  البخارى  ولا  فى  مسلم  ولا  حتى  فى  الكتب  التسعة  للحديث  لانى  قرآتهم  كلهم  تقريبآ  ومعداش  معايا  كلاكمك  دا
انا  كل  اللى  كل  بسآل  علية  هو  مصدر  معلومتك  .  منين  ؟*



			
				اثار قال:
			
		

> يا زكي  اذا  كنت جدي وعندك استعداد ل تغير دينك روح على الشيوخ واسال اما اذا كان قصدك التشكيك ريح بالك لاني والله انتو خليتوني اقتنع بديني وافتخر اني مسلمه يعني انتو ما بتقدرو تشككونا



*وفى  هذا  الكلام  تهرب  مرة  اخرة  من  السؤال
والموضوع  بسيط  جدآ  جدآ

انتى  ذكرتى  هذا  الكلام *


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اثار
> 
> *بتعرف انو كل الارواح قبل ما يصير الكون كانت تشهد انو لا اله الا الله وانه محمد رسول الله يعني وانت بطن امك كنت تشهد بس انتو مسااااااااااكين *



*ومعنى  هذا  هو  ان  الجنين  فى  بطن  امة  بينطق  الشهادتين
انا  بسأل  بس عن مصدر  المعلومة ؟

علشان  اريد  ان  ابحث عن  امور  اخرى من  هذا  المصدر 

مثلا  الجنين  بينطق  الشهادتين  فى  بطن  امة  باللغة  العربية  ولا  لغة  بلادة  ؟
الجنين  بيكون  متوضى  وهو  بينطق  الشهادتين  ولا  مش  مهم  ؟
وهل  الجنين فى  بطن  امة  لو  رجع  بكلامة وارتد  عن  الاسلام . يجوز  تطبيق  حد  الردة  علية ام  لا  ؟ 


اثار  لو  سمحتى  انا  عايز  مصدر  المعلومة  المذكورة  ولاحظى  ان  انا منك طلبتة  اكتر  من  مرة  

وانا  فى  انتظارة*


----------



## اثار (28 مارس 2006)

هههههههههه مو مشكله بسيطه انا كنت بفكرك تتخوت لانه انت كأنك مصري واثار اسم منتشر بمصر ومعروف انه بنت انت بتعرف شب اسمه اثار عنجد احكيلي بالرساله الجاي اذا فيه
بعدين انا حكيتلك المصدر بالمشاركه 18 كتبت الايه (سوره الاعراف 172) زعلتني منك


----------



## zaki (31 مارس 2006)

اثار قال:
			
		

> هههههههههه مو مشكله بسيطه انا كنت بفكرك تتخوت لانه انت كأنك مصري واثار اسم منتشر بمصر ومعروف انه بنت انت بتعرف شب اسمه اثار عنجد احكيلي بالرساله الجاي اذا فيه
> زعلتني منك



*هههههههههههههههههه
لاء  معرفش  شاب  اسمة  اثار  وفى  نفس  الوقت  اسم  اثار  مش  منتشر  اوى  فى  مصر
لكن  تقريبآ  افتكرت  ممثلة  مصرية  اسمها  اثار  الحكيم  لو  تسمعى  عنها

انا  مقدر  على  زعل  حد منى  واثار  اسم  جميل  وبيمثل  وجدان  المصريين  كلهم  لان  معروف  ان   الاقصر  وحدها  بها  ثلث  اثار  العلم ومصر  بها  اكثر نصف  اثار  العالم  *



			
				اثار قال:
			
		

> بعدين انا حكيتلك المصدر بالمشاركه 18 كتبت الايه (سوره الاعراف 172)



*سورة  الاعراف  اية  172  مش  بتتكلم  خالص  عن  الفكرة  اللى  انتى  كنتى  بتقوليها
لان  كان  كلامك  ان  الطفل  فى  بطن  امة  بينطق  الشهادتين*
لكن  تفاسير  الاية  بتقول  غير  كدة  خالص

*سورة  الاعراف  اية 172
وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا أَنْ تَقُولُوا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ*
*اختلف  رآى  المفسرين  فى  عدة  نقاط  على  هذة  الاية

فالجلالين  والطبرى  تقريبآ  نفس  الفكرة  
وهى  ان  اللة  مسح  ادم  فآخرج  من  صلبة  ذريتة  وقال  لهم  (  اليست  بربكم )  قالو  بلى   (انت  ربنا )  شهدنا  بذلك

و" اذكر "إذ" حين "أخذ ربك من بني آدم من ظهورهم" بدل اشتمال مما قبله بإعادة الجار "ذريتهم" بأن أخرج بعضهم من صلب بعض من صلب آدم نسلا بعد نسل كنحو ما يتوالدون كالذر بنعمان يوم عرفة ونصب لهم دلائل على ربوبيته وركب فيهم عقلا "وأشهدهم على أنفسهم" قال "ألست بربكم قالوا بلى" أنت ربنا "شهدنا" بذلك
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=GALALEEN&nType=1&nSora=7&nAya=172

 *

*اذا  فالقصة  هنا  هى  التوحيد  باللة  وليست  غيرة  لان  الاية  تتحدث  عن  ادم  وفى  زمن  ادم  لم  يكن  هناك  محمد  رسول  الاسلام  ولا  حتى  الشهادة  بة*

*اما  عن  بن  كثير*

*فلة  رآى  اخر  تمامآ  مسيء  لليهودية  والمسيحية  وانا  ارى  انة  رآى  يعترض  كثيرآ  مع  ايات  قرآنية  اخرى

" وفي الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال صلى الله عليه وسلم" كل مولود يولد على الفطرة " وفي رواية " على هذه الملة فأبواه يهودانه وينصرانه ويمجسانه كما تولد بهيمة جمعاء هل تحسون فيها من جدعاء"*

*ومعنى  هذا  الكلام ان  اليهود  والنصارى  كفرة  وانجاس  ويمثلة  ذلك  بمثل  البهيمة  التى  تولد  من  جمع  ..............  وانتى  اعلم  بالباقى

وقد  تناسى بن  كثر  ان  اجداد  المسيحية  و  اليهودية  من  اعظم  الانبياء  فكيف  يقال  عنهم  هكذا
اليست  فى  هذا  خلاف  لما  جاء  فى  سور  قرآنية  اخرى ؟
اليست  اهل  الكتب موحدين  باللة  ؟*

*سورة  غافر  اية 46*

*وَلَا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ وَقُولُوا آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ  وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ*
*الهنا  والهكم  واحد  اليست  هذة  شهادة  كافية  من  القرآن  تثبت  فيها  ان  اهل  الكتب  يعبدون  الة  واحد  
وشهادة  كافية  ايضآ  تثبت  اخطاء  بن  كثير  لاهل  الكتب  ووصفهم  بآنهم  انجاس .....  الى  اخرة

ولكن  ما  قالة  بن  كثير  كان  حديث  منقول  عن  رسول  المسلمين

وكل  هذة  الاحاديث  تقع  تحد  بند  الاختلافات  مع  الايات  القرآنية*

*أَفَلَا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا*​
*اتمنى  ان  تجيبى  لنفسك  على  هذة  النقطة​*
*ولكن  عندما  نرجع  للنقطة  الاصلية  فى  الحوار  فأن  الاية  التى  استشهدتى  بها  يا  اخت  اثار  لا  تتحدث  ابدآ  عن  الشهادة  بمحمدولكنها  تتحدث  عن  التوحيد  باللة*

*وبشهادة  القرآن فى  الاية  السابقة  فأن  اليهود  والمسيحيين  موحدون  باللة*


----------



## اثار (1 أبريل 2006)

اي صح والله  بتحكي الايه عن وحدانيه الله بس 
بس الي بشهد بوحدانيه الله بشهد انه محمد عبده ورسوله
سامحني اذا غلطت بكون الغلط مني واشكرك زكي على توضيح المعلومه 
اذا ممكن زكي تحكيلي عن الصوم عندكو متى ببدا وبخلص وسمعت انكو بتصومو عن الاشياء الحيوانيه اعطيني معلومات اذا ما بغلبك


----------

